# Looking to Start or Going Through Adoption Part 3 2006



## KarenM

Hi Girls

There seemed to be alot of new visitors  on the last thread but they would be a new concept for SW's....  !!!!!

Hope I've captured everyone and a big thanks to MJ for looking in on the boards.

* Post matching *

*Karen *: Approved at panel on 22nd April 2004. First little girl moved in on 8/11/04, second little girl moved in on 9/12/04. Legally adopted 21/10/05

*Ann*: Approved at panel on 4th November 2004. Matched to two girls, who moved in in January 2005. Legally adopted 31st August 2005

*Cindy*: Approved at panel on 27th October 2004. Matched to a little boy who moved in Feb 2005. Legally adopted 21st July 2005. Applied to adopt number 2.

*Everhopeful*: Approved at panel in 17th Feb 2005, little girl moved in on 23/05/05. Legally adopted 19th December 2005

*Pooh bears Mummy* ( formerly MSW): Approved at panel on 3/3/2005, little boy moved in on 10/06/05. Court date to legally adopt Jan 2006.

* Superal* Adopted 3 year old boy 8 years ago and a 9mth old baby girl 4 years ago

* MummietoLottieandLilly* (Lilliana) Adopted 2 girls aged 12 months and 2 years 4 months in May 2005.


* Post Panel/Awaiting Match *

*Ang* (Molly 2003): Approved at panel August 2005. Matched to a 9 month old girl. Meets start soon

*Kylie* (Boomerang Girl): Approved at panel on 24/11/05. Matched to little girl "Strawberry". Panel 2/5/06

*Ruth*: Approved at panel on 2/6/2005. Matched to little boy "Boo". Panel 11/05/06.

*Nats* Approved at panel in March 2005, Matched to 10 month old boy. Panel 15/05/06.

* LB *: Approved at panel on 15/6/05, now awaiting suitable match.

*Tracey H*: Approved at panel 23/11/05, now awaiting suitable match

* rianna * Approved at panel November 2005, now awaiting suitable match

* Val 12 * Approved at panel December 2005, now awaiting suitable match

* Shelly* Approved at panel December 2005, now awaiting suitable match

*Pam (saphy75) * Approved at panel 10/01/06, now awaiting suitable match

* Jude2 * Approved at panel Nov 2005. Matched to a 10 month old baby girl, waiting for matching panel

* jilldill* Approved at panel April 2006, now awaiting suitable match

* Magenta * Approved at panel April 2006, now awaiting suitable match

* Emcon * Approved at panel March 2006, now awaiting suitable match

* (Gill) gillywilly * Approved at panel April 2006, now awaiting suitable match


 * Waiting for Panel Date/Panel Result *

* Momo * Waiting for panel date

* Barbarella * Panel 27/4/06

* JenniferF* Panel 11/05/06

* Kizzie * Completed Form F. Panel June 2006

* Morgana * Panel August 2006


* Home Study/Prep Course *

* Laine * Interview 11/1/06. Home study Feb/Mar 2006

* Lauren * Currently on home study (adopting from Guatemala)

* Milk tray * Just swapped LA. Prep course April 2006

* keli haslem * Currently on home study

* keemjay * Home visit 15/11/05. Prep course Feb 2006

* Ange K * Prep course 30/05/06

* Bun Bun * Home study almost complete. Prep course TBA

*Nicky*: Currently doing assessment

* waiting to be mum * Prep course Nov 2005

* Alex28 * Currently on home study. Panel June 2006.

* Lou W * On fostering prep course April 2006.

* Lisaw36 * Prep course 25/1/06

* (Chris) sussexgirl * Prep course Feb 06

* Shi * Prep course Jan 06

* arniegirl * Prep course April 2006

* melaniejhodson * Prep course June 2006


* Initial Stages *

* Cindy * considering adoption

* Jo * Daring to dream

* Fiona * Info evening for concurrent planning

* Lulu/Lou * Considering next steps

* Jan Welshy * Considering adoption

* ellepotter * considering adoption

* herbaltea * Initial interview 30/01/06

*EML * Considering Adoption

*Viva* Considering Adoption

* Katykitten * Considering Adoption

* Sanita * Considering Adoption

* Kimmy * Considering Adoption

*williasms* Considering Adoption


----------



## Jo

Thanks Karen, its lovely to see my name on this borad, feel I have a home again  

Hope to keep up with you all now 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## jilldill

Well done Karen, a fine list. I know what you mean Jo it is great to see your name up in print and know that however slowly you are moving in the same direction as evryone else here.
Take care all JD xx (Jilldill as was!!!)


----------



## superal

Karen - another fine job you've done! 

It's lovely to read down the list and see where every one is up to.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Karen - What a lovely list - Well done! Really easy to look up and see who's who etc and lovely to see my name too  

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter / weekend - We went Camping for the first time this year and it p'eed down   Had a lovely time though and just nice to get away from home and out into the great outdoors.

No more news from us re the adoption, we've had the info pack through and read that, just need to make the phonecall to go along to the Info Evening on 9th May  

Kim x


----------



## Ange K

Hi everyone!

I posted on this thread back in February when I was starting out looking at LAs and London Boroughs. We've just heard today that we've been accepted and invited onto the preparation course on 30 May. I'm very excited - that's another hurdle over with!

Karen - would you mind adding me to your list please?

Looking forward to getting to know you all. I'll be joining the chat tomorrow night.

Ange x


----------



## BunBun

Hi everyone,
I've only posted on the adoption thread a couple of times as we have been in limbo with adoption (delays with our LA) & are now proceeding again.
As to what stage we are at is a big question & our LA seem to be a bit different to everyone else's.
We've had a couple of long home visits (over 4 hours each visit) and our report is ready to be signed off by us (just haven't received it yet) & we have been given a panel date of 10 May but we haven't had prep course as yet,crb checks or references obtained, our LA will only do these if you are approved.
Karen - could you please add me to the list - I did try to pm you but couldn't get my message to go -many apologises if you have received it & I've clogged up your inbox.


----------



## alex28

Karen - thanks for the list - you are sooooo good!!


----------



## gillywilly

Many Thanks Karen you are a star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow its exciting to be awaiting a match and see it written!!! Yippee!!!!!!!

Love Gill


----------



## jilldill

Ange, That's great news the ball has started rolling!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all,

Sorry I've been lurking on here a bit and have to say I think you're thread is wonderful! It's so positive and I truly hope all your dreams come true soon!

I just wondered if anyone on this thread is adoption from abroad? My DH and I have been having DIUI & DICSI (at the Bridge Centre, we live in London) and we have 2 popsicles waiting for us in the freezer - if they don't work we are going to move onto adoption - this has always felt a natural choice for us as my DH's sister is adopted. We have had a brief chat with our LA who seemed quite positive but were very clear on there not being many young children available for adoption, hence we'd like to also look into adopting from overseas. In view of that I've also contacted the IAC who have sent some really good literature through.

Does anyone have experience of adopting from overseas or konw of a good agency? Any info you can share is very much welcomed!

Many thanks in advance
lots of love & best wishes to all
Sarah
xxxxxxxx


----------



## alex28

Hi Sarah and welcome over there - i too am a convert from the ds thread!!!!

Dont know much about adoption abroad but can understand you wanting a baby!  As far as im aware if you want to adopt from abroad you have to have your LA carry out all your checks, home study etc plus you have to pay for it, in the thousands i believe......i would speak with your LA first to see what ages they have etc and what the chances are of you having a young baby yu may be surprised.

Good luck for with your FET but you are most welcome back here anytime!


----------



## Tibbelt

Many thanks Alex - I do remember you from the DS thread!  You must be so excited - your panel date isn't far off now! how is HS going? Hope all is going well for you, you're going to be a great Mum!

Thanks for the info - we are aware of the expense of overseas adoption but we reckon having paid so much for treatment it's prety much an extension of that! 

and good to know I've got a home to come to if the FET doesn't work! Thank you!
I'll keep lurking if that's ok!

lots of love
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona1

Karen,

Can you add my name to the list please. We are meeting with SS next week and waiting for a date for a info evening. 

We are going to do concurrent planning.

Fiona


----------



## jan welshy

Hi, can we be added to the list please as we are now going hell for leather to adoption. Finally feel like I am off the treadmill of fertility treatment. Only hope monmouthshire are as helpful as lincolnshire when we first considered it 2 years ago.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Karen - thanks for updating the list  

Alex - I know what you mean about CWW.  

Jan - welcome to the thread!  It is good to see you hear, looking forward to sharing your journey with you  .  Have you been to your open evening yet?

Sarah - hi there and welcome to the thread.  Good luck with the popsicles  

Ange & Bunbun - welcome back and lots of luck.

Laine


----------



## jan welshy

Hiya Laine, we have only just got the BFN so are currently trying to get in touch with adoption people at monmouthshire. It seems they have days out of the office visiting children and families etc (a good thing I think). Will let you know when  we do. Just hope we are able to do this, sort of felt this was the path we were guided to take.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ange K

good luck Welshy, my old mate! Do you think they'll make you wait 6 months like ours did?

x


----------



## KarenM

Hi Girls

Added everyone to the list as requested.  Sorry I missed chat tonight but have been on the phone as we had some good news on my Grandad.  Saturday we were told to fear the worst and then they changed his medication and he's made a miraculous recovery that they have let him back to the home today.

We have Rich's uncles funeral tomorrow though so a real constrast of emotions and highs and lows these last couple of weeks.

The girls are doing great though and keeping me sane.  They have both just had bikes for Easter and we have had some great fun with them over the bank holiday weekend.

Its great to see so many of you progressing on your journey.  Doing the list I couldn't believe how many of you have recently been approved and are now waiting for your special gifts.

Bye for now
Karen x


----------



## fiona1

Thanks for adding me to the list Karen.

Great to chat to so many of you tonight. I'd be up for another, maybe next time i will have more time.

Fiona


----------



## jilldill

Hi Karen,
Sorry you couldn't make the chat. What great news on your Grandad, hope tomorrow isn't too hard as you say the highs amd lows! love JD x


----------



## cindyp

Karen

Pleased to hear the news on your Grandad.  Know what you mean about the list, it hardly seems a second since I first started posting on this thread and there were only about 10 of us, now look at the list!!!!  

Cindy


----------



## cindyp

Because of the sad person I am and because I can't sleep tonight (too much late night chocolate  ) I actually looked back. 

There were only 5 of us on the adoption thread list when I joined there's 56 on the list now which can only lead me to say

WOW!!

I never imagined there would be this many of us looking to realise our dream in this way but me, Karen, Ann and others have had our dream come true and hopefully it's not long before everybody on the list achieves their dreams.

love
Cindy


----------



## jilldill

That's great isn't it? I wonder why exactly have more people just found this site or are more people looking to go down the adoption route?
JD x


----------



## saphy75

Karen sorry you couldn't join us last night hun, reat news about your grandad though :0 I hope today goes well 

wow thats great cindy, jill i think it's probably because of how much the site has grown but it could be a bit of both 

pam xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Karen - great news on your grandad and sorry about Rich's uncle.  My ds loves his bike as well - oh and his scooter and his playstation and his dvds and his ........  

Welshy - welcome to you.  My LA made me wait 12 months after treatment before being accepted for adoption so it could be a long wait yet but it is good to get some info and focus on something positive after a bfn.  Hugs to you for the major disappointment.  Been there and know what it is like and it is crushing.

Our sw was supposed to send us a form via email on Wednesday so we could send it back completed through the post on Thursday.  Instead it came through the post yesterday so we had to drive to the offices last night and post it through the letterbox, or it would have missed the deadline for May's panel      Not received my official letter yet with invite to panel and timings but starting to get butterflies already, just thinking about it  

Hi to everyone else.

Jennifer


----------



## jan welshy

Thanks girls for your welcome. our first visit is set for June 1st. Seems very quick but not grumbling. Lady said "We are actively seeking adoptive parents and we most certainly are not clsing our books." Seems promosing but will wait and see. She may advise us to wait a while after this before applying. We are staying very positive and I actual feel relieved that I am now off the treadmill.
Any adivice with reagrds to books etc. we could buy?
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Karen - Sorry to hear about your DH's uncle and hope the funeral goes ok, well as ok as these things do. Great news about your grandad though 

Welshy - sorry to hear of your BFN  the girls here will make you feel right at home (as they have me  ) There is a list on books on this thread  Wow June 1st will be here before you know it! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52863.0.html

Cindy - WOW!!!! Just think of all those lovely kiddies now with great homes to go to and even greater mummys and daddys 

Tibbelt - Good Luck with the FET 

Fiona, Ange, JD, Laine, Pam - Lovely to chat to you all last night (and anyone elsei've missed  )

Have a Great Weekend everyone - hope the weathers good!

Kim xxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 
It was lovely to chat to lots of you last night 

Karen - Sorry to hear about your DH uncle , take care 

Welshy - So sorry to hear about your result , I have only just joined in here ( being lurking for ages) , but the girls are lovely 

Cindy - Lovely words, I can only echo them , dreams do come true, and this thread feels alive with them 


Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend, we are DIYing again, oh and I have one last cake to finish for Sunday, the i can rest 

Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x


----------



## magenta

hi,

No news here re adoption. Isn't it lovely to have friends here who can understand our journey and our joys.

Just wondering if I could ask a wee favour . I have to go to a charity ball tonight and host a table. The ball is to support bluebell day - a national awareness raising day for post-natal depression. www.bluebellday.org.uk I am totally committed to the cause and I support the campaign wholeheartedly (I work for the charity running the campaign)...however....tonight I am sure there will be lots of baby talk - given the cause. Could you please send me some of your 'tried and tested' FF 'be strong' vibes to get me through tonight without feeling like adopting is 'second best' which I know it isn't. I am sooo excited about becoming a mummy that I don't want to end up upset just because I can't give birth to my littlie.

thanks

magenta x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ruthiebabe

here you go magenta                  



but i'm sure you won't need it. i think anyone who supports that sort of charity will be very sensitive to the huge range of issues surrounding birth/fertility etc.

have a great night


----------



## Mummyof2

Magenta - I always find if I get tearful the best thing is to bite your tongue and then it takes your mind off wanting to cry for emotional reasons. Think of all those women suffering with post natal depression - not something that we have to worry about as we are adopting. Try and feel lucky, instead of unlucky for the above reason.

I thought these were lovely so wanted to share with you all.

*Baby's Adoption*

Not flesh of my flesh,
nor bone of my bone,
but still miraculously my own.
Never forget for a single minute,
you didn`t grow under my heart,
but in it.

-----

Deliver Me

Our delivery room was in chambers.
A judge signed his name and our name was yours,
Not as messy as a hospital room,
But no nine-months warning: suddenly you
Were among us and one of us and we
Were with and for you. And we love you
For the same reason any parent loves a child--
Because God gave you to us, us to you.
~Norman Styers

-----

I didn`t give you the gift of life,
But in my heart I know.
The love I feel is deep and real,
As if it had been so.
For us to have each other
Is like a dream come true!
No, I didn`t give you
The gift of life,
Life gave me the gift of you.

-----

We waited for you against all hope.
We came for you with the greatest of hopes.

-----

Adoption is when
a child grew in its mommy`s heart
instead of her tummy.

-----

Life affords no greater responsibility,
no greater privilege,
than that of loving and raising a child.
Joyfully we announce the adoption of
BABY`S NAME
Born: DATE
Placed into our loving arms
on DATE
Share this happiness with us!

-----

HE/SHE wasn`t expected
HE/SHE was selected!
BABY`S NAME
Born: DATE
HE/SHE came into our hearts
and into our home
on DATE
We welcome HIM/HER NAME with
much love and joy

-----

In all of life, there seems a time
when wishes do come true
Now this comes to let you know
we have someone new!
PARENTS
joyfully announce the adoption of
BABY`S NAME
on DATE
born DATE

-----

Today we kissed an angel
we knew it from the start
The first time our angel smiled at us
we gave away our heart
Announcing with great joy
the adoption of
BABY`S NAME

-----

All the best


----------



## kizzie

Magenta - hope it goes ok for you tonight.  Its something very close to my heart because i had severe hormone related PND (linked to TX drugs) and I know its very very difficult to raise money/awareness so you're doing a great job.

I think the only thing you can do is go in very positively - so if anyone asks say : 'Im really excited because DH and I have been approved as adopters after a long selection process and we are just waiting for a match.  Its lovely to know that sooner rather than later Im going to be a mum.'  Then if you dont want to dwell on it you could just say 'any tips for a new mum to be?  Cant wait to get stuck in' 

Fingesr crossed for you for tonight.

Kizziex


----------



## jilldill

Hi Magenta,
I would imagine the worry will be worse than the reality of tonight you will be fine. Take the strength you have gained from just getting through panel successfully and you will get through the night take care love JD x


----------



## alex28

we all know aDOPTION is NOT second best  - we are all doing a wonderful thing by giving these poor children an amazing opportunity to live a happy and fulfilling life that would not of been able to do without US!!!!!!!  Think of that tonight and have fun!!!!


----------



## Barbarella

for Magenta... you are doing such a great thing.. I'm sure your strength will get you through... xxx

Welcome Welshy.. sorry to hear about your BFN.  Good luck on your journey to adopt.

Karen - great news about your Grandad.  I hope the funeral wasn't too painful for you today...!

Lovely to talk to everyone last night.. looking forward to the meet up if I can make it..

Love Cxx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Magenta     You can do it!

Jennifer - what a nightmare with the forms.  Everything crossed that your date doesn't change. Lovely poems, thanks for sharing.

Karen - good news about your Grandad.

Cindy - nice post!

Hi to everyone else.  

All our referees have now been interviewed, so another step closer for us.  

Laine


----------



## alex28

well done Laine!!


----------



## Jo

Excellent Laine 
You will soon be there 
Love Jo
x x


----------



## sanita

JenniferF - Loved the poems.  Thanks for posting them.

Alex - Well done on the weight loss.  I lost about the same amount as you last year, although I put almost a stone back on at the end of the year while I comfort ate my way through my cycle of ivf.   Keep up the good work, you must look and feel fantastic.   

Less than 2 weeks now until we start prep course.  Our VA runs 7 prep days over 14 weeks and HS is done at the same time, between prep days, plus the home work.  Bearing in mind we have 2 holidays booked during this period too it's going to be pretty full on for a few weeks.  We can't wait to get going through.   We are currently modernising our kitchen.  It's something we've been meaning to do for ages, but we have been spurred into action by the thought that we would rather have all the mess and disruption prior to adopting.  So it's an exciting day of grouting and glossing for me today.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## jilldill

Hi everyone,
Magenta, I hope the evening went ok let us know
Jenny, yes the poems were lovely I have read some of them before but I do keep things like that to put in my diary of this long journey we are on
Alex, you must feel great loosing your weight well done
Sanita, not long now till you get going!
Karen, I hope you got through the funeral and that your Grandad is still improving
Laine, you are certainly moving forward which is great keep us posted with the next stage
Cindy, how are you doing any word of things moving?
Ange, you must feel like one of the gang now it doesn't take long!
Barbarella, we are on the count down for you now 27th April the day before my birthday!!!! we will be thinking of you
Andrea how are you?
Kizzie, your panel is getting nearer are you getting through the home visits ok?
Keli and Lauren how are the home visits going?
Boomer and Ruthie are rooms soretd yet!!!!!
Pam, how's the old wait going? what a success with the chat the other night well done you

Love to all JD xx
I am sorry if I have missed names off I hope everyone is ok


----------



## magenta

Just a quick post to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for you good wishes. Last night was wonderful and we raised a lot of money for the cause.  Off to clean the house now but will be back later and will post personals then.

magenta xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, glad you liked the poems.

Magenta - glad that last night went well  

Laine - another step closer - congratulations.

All the best

Jennifer


----------



## Jo

Glad you had a good night last night Magenta , and you raised lots of money 

Hi to everyone else 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## cindyp

Hi Girls,

DH is away with the lads and little one is in bed.  My friend is staying with her children but she's fallen asleep on the sofa.  

Magenta, really pleased the evening went well for you, congratulations on raising lots of money for such a good cause.

Welshy, welcome to the group, there's a sticky thread with a great list of books on it for you to try out.  It sounds really promising that the visit is lined up fairly quickly.

Jennifer, great poems   

Laine, another step further down the road to being a Mummy.

Kizzie, JD, hopefully not too long to find a match.

Sanita, can sympathise with the kitchen modernisation as we are having to modernise our whole house!!

Hope everyone else is well.

We're just sitting tight and waiting for the next step.  As I mentioned in an earlier post the SS have contacted our referees but not us so I phoned up to check what was going on.  I got a call from my old home assessment SW, she actually works in fostering now but I guess they got her to call because she knows us.  Apparently they've received and discussed our application, we have been assigned a SW but she's on holiday at the moment so we will have to wait a bit longer to hear anymore.  Of course we still haven't received anything in writing to acknowledge receipt of our form or to officially tell us it's being processed.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

love
Cindy


----------



## Boomerang girl

help. stressed. phone call to our school on thurs to say we have our ofsted inspection this tuesday. I feel very emotional and physically ill, I have been working myself silly- please send positive vibes for tuesday- not really what I need right now so close to panel!! supposed to be doing the intro video today but notsure I can face it.........


----------



## alex28

not what you needed at the moment eh!!!  But hey u r a strong women and will cope no problem!!!


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Boomer

i'm sure you'll be fine, but just in case     

have fun making the video.....we haven't been asked to do that? What sort of stuff are you going to video? Just like the photos for the album??

xxx


----------



## Boomerang girl

yup. supposed to do it a bit like a kids tv programme- take a character into each room and to alk to it and to strawberry through the camera- sing nursery rhymes, show her the room, bath etc tec. right have just spent another two hours working myself silly for ofsted, I need to remember no matter what IT WILL ALL BE OKAY IN A FEW WEEKS! very hard to see that now. I am third in charge of the school effectively, and as with every other teacher am never completely up to date. still. I am now off to tidy the house and do video when dh awakes (he works nights)... and eat something (I keep forgetting that one at the moment). I slept last night for the first time in threenights, but all I did was have dreams about being inspected. On top of this in the class I teach in I have six staff (special school) and one has just found outhe has advanced luekemia, completely unexpected and we are all in bits about it. Not a happy time.
boomer
x


----------



## jan welshy

Boomerang, sorry about your fiends news. Our thoughts are with you all. As for the inspection, know what you are going though. Ihave been off school for 4 weeks, start back tomorrow and am really stressed, got gcse projects to mark before friday.......previous head of department left a bit of a mess to deal with. You will be fine, you know your job like the back of your hands and YOU WILL BE FINE. Good luck.
Love WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## everhopeful

Boomer

So sorry to hear that you're having such a difficult time at present.

Sending lots of positive vibes for your friend and colleague, for your Ofsted report and of course, for your video making!

  

x


----------



## wynnster

Boomer

So sorry to hear of the tough time you're having and of the news of your work colleague     Best of luck with the video making and you're right everything will be ok in a few weeks  

Kim xxx


----------



## Boomerang girl

thanks guys it means a lot.... finished the video. I look like a right prat in it and hadn't realised how big my boobs and spare tyre were until I watched it back but at least we had a good laugh at ourselves.

off to write lesson plans, then chill with a glass of wine methinks.
x


----------



## gillywilly

Hi Boomer
Sorry things are tough !!!! God new Ofsted notice is rough dreading when its our turn!!!!

All quiet here meeting with sw on Tuesday don't expect to hear anything.

Hi to everyone
Laine good news on your references another box ticked.

Love Gill


----------



## kizzie

Boomer - good luck for tuesday - hope it all goes ok   

I bet the video is fab!

Kizziex


----------



## Jo

Boomer
Sorry to hear about your collegue , must be so hard for you all.
Hope the Ofsted inspection goes well on Tuesday.
Enjoy your glass of wine, and hope you sleep again tonight.

I bet the video is lovely, Strawberry is going to love it 
Love Jo
x


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Sanita - not long until your prep course  

Magenta - glad everything went well with the fundraising.

Boomer - sorry to hear things are not too good for you right now.  Sending you   for Tuesday which I am sure will be fine.

Cindy - glad things are moving for you.

Gill - let us know how it goes on Tuesday.

Hi to everyone else.

Laine


----------



## keemjay

Hi all 

Boomer, I'm sorry you're having a tough time of it just now. why is it things pile up when we least need it  Ofsted is a pain in the bum but it'll all be over soon enough, you'll do your best and thats what matters, you cant do any more. sending     the video sounded like fun (even tho you prob werent in the mood for it) at least you laugh about it. not heard of anyone having to do that before? 

welcome to the newbies on here 

Magenta, well done on your fundraising night, hope you managed to get through it ok...

Karen, sorry you are having such a lot to deal with at the moment 

Jennifer, those poems were lovely, thank you 

so cross i missed chat the other night, was dying to get to know you all better. My neighbours dh has walked out on her and she is in a right old mess...so we are giving her lots of tlc at the mo, and feeding her each night otherwise she wouldnt eat, so i was caught up with her till late and then couldnt get into chat  look forward to the next night 

nothing much going on here..we had our initial meet with our sw who seems really nice..v young and not terribly experienced in adoption, but seems to know her stuff (i threw in a few difficult questions to test her  she got them right ) she has only just joined the LA and is being closely monitored so i think things might be a bit slooooooow. she says she has every intention of getting our form F completed by Aug, so we shall see. we have to have an 'attachment interview' with a senior sw before we can go any further with the homestudy so we've beenhanging about for that, now booked in for next tues. has anyone else had one of these? apparently we are separately interviewed for an hour each, which will be taped and 'analysed' later 

love to everyone 

kj x


----------



## wynnster

Hi

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and had better weather than us   DH works saturdays so was relying on sunday to do a lot outside but the weather had other ideas   Oh well, got alot done in the house though  

Laine - Wow another step! Well Done  

Magenta - Glad your fundraising evening went well and that you raised lots for a wonderful cause  

Boomer - I bet that well deserved glass of wine went down well    I'm sure strawberry will love you're video, awful seeing yourself on video though isn't it, i hate it! Not to bad with photo's but moving pictures  

KJ - Sorry to hear of your neighbour, had a similar situation with my SIL last year, not nice for anyone involved   well done for being such a support to her.  Hopefully you can make the next chat night, which will hopefully be soon    Glad to hear your visit went well, and you never know hopefully your sw will be keen to impress so will wizz along    Do you know why you're having to have the attachement interview or is it standard for all in your area? 

Busy day for us tomorrow - Follow-up appointment at clinic and we're going to see a house and we have estate agents round to value ours  
We're definatley booked in for the Information Evening on 9th May though so that date is firmly in my diary  

Hi to everyone i've missed too  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

Kimmy - the attachment interview is standard in our LA..am dying to find out what its like...we have to be interviewed the same day so we cant 'confer' with eachother about our answers  i never thought about our sw being keen to impress..i've been trying to think of all the positives in having a young fresher sw..light work load perhaps, but thats one i hadnt thought of that i can add to the list, so thanks !! hope your appt goes ok  not long till the 9th 

forgot to say earlier we've been busy getting childcare experience under our belts.....so we've had our 14 month old godson max over night a couple of weekends ago, and this weekend had my friends 3 yr old overnight with chicken pox as she was running the london marathon and the grandparents refused to have him in case of shingles! we were analysing the difference in the 2 experiences last night..dh said he preferred our godson cos he doesnt answer back yet!! its been great tho, particularly for dh as he doesnt have very much experience...he actually said he enjoyed getting up in the night with max  a year ago i would have found all the kiddie stuff really hard to handle but I'm so ready to embrace it now  we're having max again sometime in May which we're really looking forward to, he holds a very special place in our hearts 

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi KJ,

we did a lot of that too. Especially with our niece, who is the same age as Boo, so it'll be great having them grow up together. Also have a nephew nearby now who we also babysit......there was actually one month when we were babysittig 3 out or 4 of saturday nights .......these parents and their social lives....i thought it was us with no responsibilites who were supposed to be the ravers!! It is good practiise though.

And what mean grandparents not taking their grandson on.....especially as you don't catch shingles, its just a reactivation of your old chickenpox. Good opportunity for you though!

nothing else to report. we will apparently meet boo on the 18th after our plannign meeting. (that is if panel approve it on the 11th).....but am not holding my breath. I can't even decide when to start my leave? The day of meeitng him? a few days before?? What did you other folk do??

xxx


----------



## Lauren

Hi everyone,

Wow, as usual I stay away for a few days and there is so much news to catch up on!  Sorry I missed you all on the chat night, was so looking forward to a good all gossip but unfortunately I couldn't access the chat room!  Gave up in the end and hit the bottle!

Karen - belated thanks for doing a great job updating the list.  Glad your Grandad is doing well.

Jennifer - the poems you posted were lovely, definately going to print them off and save them for the future.

Boomer - sorry things are all getting too much at the moment.  It's always the way, everything comes at once.  Good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well and at least that will be one less thing to worry about.  The video making sounded like fun, if not a little embarrassing seeing yourself on film!  But I'm sure Strawberry will absolutely love it.

Ruthie - can't give any advice as to when you should start your leave as am not there yet but how exciting that its not long to go now til you get to meet Boo.

KJ - good for you for getting all that childcare experience and feeling that you are now at a stage where you can embrace it.  A year ago I found it really difficult to spend any time with my two little nieces but now I can't get enough of them.

Laine - great that you've ticked another box.  Are you pretty close to finishing your HS now?  Can't remember when you are booked in for panel.

Magenta - Glad your fundraising event went well and good for you for being strong and raising money for a great cause.

Hi to everyone else and sorry for all those I've missed but with so many on the list now its getting almost impossible to keep up.

We've completed all our visits now, SW just has to get round and see referees which she is trying to do this week although dh's ex wife is proving a bit evasive.  Apparently she has already cancelled 2 meetings.  The other good news is that although we are planning to adopt from Guatemala our SW has told us that we could be considered for a child in this country once approved if an appropriate match comes up.

Lots of love to you all.
Lauren xx


----------



## KarenM

Hi Girls

Just got back fron yoga and I'm meant to be doing on line banking and booking a slot for the food shopping but FF was more appealing.

Boomer - Sorry to hear about your colleague, hope things go well with Ofsted this week.  Can understand as we have just had HMIC baseline assessment.

Ruth - I began my leave on the first full visit.  We had an intro planning meeting on 26/10 and then a few brief visits that week that I took flexi for and then started my leave on 1/11.  Not long to go now.

Kimmy - good luck for the appointment at the clinic and great news on the intro day

KJ -  Good luck for your one to one interviews and have fun with the babysitting.

Magenta - glad you had a good night and belated positive vibes 

Cindy - great news that something is happening.  

Laine - great news on the referees.  

Sanita - good luck for your course, sounds a good way of running it though.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

We've just set up a day out with family and friends to celebrate the girls adoption day, even though it was six months ago.  But at the time Rich's Dad had just had a hip replacement and my dad was having his chemo.  We've booked a day on a steam railway, hired a carriage and ordered a picnic lunch.  The kids will love it and we've invited a couple of their friends too.

Best get this banking and shopping done and I've taken a new vow to do the washing up before I go to bed and not in the mornings!!

Bye for now
Karen x


----------



## magenta

hi everyone,

Sending you big postive vibes for your inspection Boomer .  I had a care commission inspection last week so i can somewhat realte to your anxiety.  this is the last thing you need right now.

Ruth - oooh not long now.  I am soo excited for you.

Kimmy - wishing you luck with the house sale/purchase

Keemjoy - i did lots of 'practice' with babysitting too.  I am doing a tea adn bedtime practice tonight with a friend's 3 year old.  looking after her from 5pm - 7.30pm and feeding, bathing and doing bedtime routine.  

Lauren - good news about beign able to adopt from uk too.  that is an extra option which is always good.

Karen - doing dishes at night is one of my new 'habits' that i have been practicing this year.  I will fully admit to feeling happy in the mornings just because I have a shiny sink (Gosh I am sad!).  The celebration day sounds fab. I might borrow that idea for when I eventually get to your stage.

We got a phonecall last night.  it was about a wee boy.  We have a couple of days to think it over and decide if we want to proceed.  this is the first time we have had details of a child and it is really scared/weird/exciting but it is such a big decision.  Not sure we are te right parents for this wee one but it was nice to get the phonecall nevertheless.

magenta x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Magenta,

its hard to turn potential matches away, but if it doesn't feel right then there's nothing else you can do. Its really great that they are coming through already though!

Thanks for the good vibes.....think I'll finish the day after panel, and then I'll have 3 days off before we meet him to finish anything that needs doing. I really never thought I'd get to this stage ever.....

xxruthie


----------



## superal

Hi Magenta

Just want to echo want to echo what Ruth has said......if you don't feel this child is right for you then it's best to say so at this stage sooner rather than later.

But hey isn't it great that you know you are being considered for little ones and that you will soon be a happy family.

Good luck in making your decision, please keep us informed of what you decide.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi everyone,
I have been working away for a couple of days and there is loads to catch up on.
Magenta, I have sent you a pm
Hope everyone is ok things are very quiet here other than trying to organise a holiday and being thwarted at every turn by work getting in the way!
Love to all JD x


----------



## Boomerang girl

hiya girls,

ruthie, so exciting booking your leave! I am doing it a little later- my last day is monday 8th, I have tues 9th off and we start intros on the 10th (all being well- still no panel letter yet!!)

magenta- you will know in your heart xx

well girls, thank GOD ofsted over- and we did really well "a good school with many outstanding areas" which was what we deserved- no more and no less. absolutely shattered, not sure if i should go out and celebrate or stay home and watch the arsenal match.

gotta run,  boomer

xx


----------



## alex28

Magenta - great news and again a huge decision for you to make.  You and DH know whats right for you and whatever your decision we will be here to support you.  xxx

great news Boomer. xx


----------



## Barbarella

Hi Everyone

I'm getting excited now, 2 days to go!!  I spoke to the SW yesterday and she confirmed it won't be cancelled now. I hope she's right, I'd be devastated at this late stage.  Can't sleep at night until I've answered a potential question in my head, and then wake up at 4am thinking about another one. 

Boomer... so sorry you are having a tough time of it at the moment.  Really sorry to hear about your colleague, what a shock.

Magenta... I am really worried about this happening to us.. being offered a child and turning it down.  As someone else said though, it's best to do this than have the wrong match.  Our SW made that very clear, so it made us feel a bit better.  I suppose we all just want that perfect match straight away.  Anyway, best of luck whatever decision you make.

Ruthie... am so excited for you.  Can't wait to hear how it all turns out.  

Sorry can't do any more personals, now have to put my competency photos in an album as I haven't done that yet.  Booked our last (hopefully) break as a couple... to Paris at the end of May.  Thought that was very fitting for our last break for a long time.

Love and luck to all...
C xx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Magenta - good to hear you have been considered for a match!  I can only echo what everyone else says about knowing if it is the right one for you both  

C - Not long until panel day, will be thinking of you!

Ruthie - ooooo you are at this stage and I too feel excited for you.

Boomer - glad things worked out at the school.

Kimmy - how did the follow up go?  Good luck with the moving.

KJ - we didn't have an attachment interview, hope it goes well for you.  Pleased to hear rthe initial interview went well.  Oh and it's a positive move gaining childcare experience.

Lauren - well done on completing your HS.  Shame about your dh's ex cancelling the interviews  .  Good news that you will be considered for Uk adoption too.  

Jill - hope you manage to book a holiday...work can wait!

Karen - the adoption day celebration sounds like a good idea.

Hi to everyone else.

We have now had our H & S inspection, aside from having to make our pond safe, everything was fine.  

Laine


----------



## Barbarella

Thank you Laine   
xx


----------



## superal

Hi Everyone

DD has been to her 2nd meeting of Rainbows tonight & guess who has been roped in to help out every week   DD is over the moon that Mummy will be there every week I just hope I can live up to expectations!

C - good luck for Thursday, I'm sure everything will be fine, it's just such good feeling though once it's over & you know what the next stage is! 

Laine - things seem to be moving along nicely for you, hope you are OK.

Karen - So glad you are having your celebration day to mark the adoption of your girls, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time & the girls will be spoilt rotten and why not!

Magenta - hope you are OK making that difficult decision.

Ruth - Not long to go now.

Boomer - Glad offsted went well,I'd go out and celebrate not watch the Arsenal match but then again I'm not a huge footie fan!.  Not long for you to go now as well.  

Alex - I have to say congratulations on the huge weight loss, whens the wedding you are going to?  People will not recognise you, have you been out spending & getting lots of new clothes?  I've stayed the same weight for so long now & I only need to shift 8lbs but it won't budge or I'm not trying hard enough! 

Molly2003 - not many more sleeps now until you meet your DD you must be so excited.

Hope everyone else is OK,

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28

C - good luck for this week - though am sure will chat on-line tomorrow with all u ladies!!

we have last HS visit tomorrow so may know more about happens next etc......i am def going to ask her if she is going to contact and interview our referees as she has not made any contact to do this so far and only has a month left to get our form F done before it gets typed up.....we shall see.

Andrea - its at the start of June so i should of lost another stone by then.  Went to this fab shop today and got a monsoon dress with matching wrap (cost new £200.00) i paid £38.00 as it was a 2nd hand designer shop!! BARGAINS dont you just love em!!!  Do you have to wear a special outfit for your Rainbows then Andrea - im sure DH would be happy to see you in a nice little uniform!!!  

Karen - your celebration day sounds like it will be fab - let us know how it goes.

Laine - hiya hen - glas h and s visit went ok - not sure when she will do ours - maybe tomorrow or maybe another time....

Molly - oooooooohhhhh exciting times coming for you..............

catch up with all thurs in the chat room. xxx


----------



## superal

Alex

Your message about the Rainbows uniform had me in stitches! 

I'm sure DH would like to see me in a little uniform, it will be another to add to the collection! (ONLY JOKING!!) 

I love a good bargain & you sound like a woman after my own heart, what a bargain you got on your dress, is that for the wedding?

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Nats

As usual, I am way behind on everything....
we had a great week away in the New Forest and over indulged as normal!.

Have been tyring ot get back into the swing of everything but we have been busy with ss about our little chap......we will know alot more next week with regard to dates etc, but all seems to be going well.

Karen- Hope you got all the on line banking done!....its like a magnet isnt it when you log onto the net...youa re drawn to the drop down list of favourites...and there it is FF!!..  

Andrea - I would have been well chuffed too if my mum had been helping out like that....I always used to be so envious of ohter mums at things like that! Hope you are A ok!

Alex - Hope the hs visit goes all ok.....I assume you love your bargains!...dont we all....and just think of all that weight you have lost too...people arent going to recognise you soon!...not that it will make any difference to how well you are going to be a mummy!

Laine - I guess we will have our H&S inspection soon....I dont think there is anything really that will stand out, although its nice to have a peace of mind that someone has checked it all...just confirmation really...I always worry about when our friedns kids come round...but in general they have always lead me to any potential dangers too!   

C - Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!.....It only seemed like yesterday when we was there...the time does go by pretty fast...hope you manage to get some descent sleep tonight!..I can feel your nerves from here! LOL

Boomer - Well done on the Ofsted...im sure you have all worked really hard to get such a good report!
And being so close with everything else too must be exciting. I think you must be about 4 weeks ahead of us, we are expecting our intros about 5th June onwards...all being well.....I bet you cant contain your excitement and nerves!

Magenta - im sure you knwo deep down about the possible match, and that you will make the right decision....I wish you luck

Kimmy - Great news on the open evening!......have sent you a pm about other stuff!

Hi to anyone else I have missed.....im hoping that I have managed most of you....there seems to be so many of us now and all at such different stages too!

Natsxxx


----------



## rianna

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Is anyone else finding this waiting business quite hard to deal with?  Trying to stay positive and taking comfort reading all your developments, and can see there is light at the end of the tunnel.  I know we were approved in November, which hasn't been so long,  but some days I feel a little like we've been forgotten, especially when they led us to believe we'd be snapped up early in the new year..

People are constantly asking for 'any news?', and now I am wondering if I should have kept my cards a bit closer to my chest. 

Any words of wisdom, experiences or positive vibes would be much appreciated.  Also, does it pay to pester them a little bit, I told them I didn't want to know unless we were selected as the only choice for a child, and now I am not so sure, but my patience and slilence doesn't seem to be getting me anywhere.

Love Rianna


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Rianna,

i'm a bit advocate for pestering them. Especially as now you're outside your 3 months waiting within your LA. Get onto them and ask if you've been put on the national doption register, and start looking through BMP and CWW and phoning up sws for children you're interested in. If nothing else at least you'll be able to feel like you doing something. It might even light a fire under their bums if they think they might lose you to another authority.

good luck,
XX


----------



## magenta

Rianna,

I think pestering won't do you any harm and you can do it under the guise of checking about going on the register. As for 'not hearing unless you have been selected as the only choice for a child', it may be that they have found a child and are pursuing it right now but are holding off telling you til later - given your request. I hope this is the case 

We were the opposite and asked to be informed at the first stage - of children's details arriving in the office. Yesterday we made the difficult decision not to get 'further details' about a littlie. It was the most difficult thing I have had to do in a long time and I still have niggling doubts if we did the right thing for us and for the child and I feel really awful saying no to a child in need even though I know we probably wouldn't be best for them. I am not sure if I would have been better asking not to know til a later stage - if it feels this bad everytime we get details I might be tempted to ask but I suppose the downside is the waiting and not knowing. At least we know they are looking and considering us.

I am sure you won't have too long to wait - especially if your agency seemed so positive.

Better go - lunchbreak is nearly over,

magenta x


----------



## alex28

Maggie - well done for making such a tough decision - i know it must of been hard for you.xx

yes the dress is for my mums wedding - who did not even notice i had lost 3 stone - well failed to comment on it anyway!! - 

Andrea - its my hubby who wears the outfits in our house!!!

well our home study has come to an end!!  We also did our Health and Safety Assessment today so thats it now until she write up our Form F and gets it sent to us.  She is off the chat to our referees soon as well.

she has also said its ok for us to go and book on holidays - leave on day of panel - as if it gets changes then we will be on the next panel which is 2 weeks later and we are only off for a week.


----------



## superal

Magenta - well done for making what must have been a very difficult decision to make but it's better to say NO now than further down the line, I'm sure it won't be long before you receive another phone call & that might just be the one for you! 

Alex - Say no more about the outfits PLEASE!!  Fancy your Mum not noticing or not commenting on how much weight you've lost, you've done a wonderful job but like someone else pointed out in an earlier post I'm sure your weight will not affect the fact that you'll be a great Mummy! 

Rianna - have sent you a personal message.

Nat's - glad your break away went well.  It won't be long now until you hold your little man in your arms, you've waited a long time to do this & it's going to be so magical when you meet him.  Thanks for the comment about wishing your Mum had done the sort of things I'm doing with my DD, it made me feel a little bit special! 

Hope everyone is OK, I've just come back form lunch with my sister & my 1year old nephew, it's his birthday today, he is so cute & lovely & makes me even broodier than I am already but I think I know we'll never adopt again, DH is not keen & although I think he's being mean I do understand where he is coming from, so that's it for us now, I'll just have to carry on being the doting Aunt that I am already.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella

Thank you ladies for the mentions.

((( Magenta ))).... I am dreading that part of the process, but it sounds like you have done the best thing for all concerned.  It must be so hard though...

Alex... glad your HS has finished.. seems like yesterday we were doing ours... and can't quite believe we're at panel tomorrow.  Well done on losing 3 stone too... blimey, you're an inspiration!!!

Rianna - think I'm going to be a pesterer. I'm a firm believer in it, and have managed 2 house sales within 6 weeks due to my persistency...LOL.

Nats - you've been staying not far from me... I live in the NF... !  Very excited for your meeting your little boy... I bet you can't believe it...!!  

Love and luck to everyone... 
Cxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

good luck for tomorrow barbarella.....but i'm sure you'll pass with flying colours!


am having a very dull day at work today......cannot be arsed to anything

oh well, better get back to staring blankly at my computer screen!

XX


----------



## alex28

Ruthiebabe - computer says NO!!!!!

Barbarella - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow - not that you will need it of couse - but have a fab day and hope you do something nice to celebrate!!!!!!

thanks for your nice comments too!


----------



## Mummyof2

Barbarella - good luck for tomorrow.   Hope all goes well.

All the best

Jennifer


----------



## Ruthiebabe

brain also says NOOO.....oh dear!

i know you mentioned before wht diet you are on alex....but remind me again? have you been really strict with it.....ie not even the odd sneaky glass of vino? i guess you must have been to lose so much so fast....well done am very envious!


----------



## Barbarella

Thank you ladies....   
Love Cxx


----------



## alex28

Ruthie - im on the lighter life diet which is food replacement packs and yes have been very strict - have nibbled on the odd occassion but apart from that have eaten no meals etc, no alcohol etc.  It really does work - another girl on FF is doing is also and has lost over 60lbs at the present time.  Whats 4/5 months out of my life if i can be slim!!!  Its so nice as the sw always comments when she sees me that i have lost more - last visit was a month ago so i had lost a stone since she last saw me.  The good thing about LL is that you do see results and quick and i needed that!!!


----------



## TraceyH

Hi Rianna

I know exactly how you feel.  We are at the same stage as you having been approved in November.  I am finding it quite hard at the moment but I keep telling myself that it has not been that long and that the worst is over - I never want to do the Panel again!  We have recently subscribed to BMP to give us a bit of hope.  

We always touch base with our SW once a month (or she contacts us) just to let them know that we are still around and have not gone underground.  If we don't ring we sent a chatty type e-mail.  She always seems pleased to hear from us. 

We had a visit from the SW last month and changed some of our options on our limitations page and it was the format on the new Form F so it doesn't look quite so harsh.  She did tell us that the rest of our details would have to be transfered to the new Form F but our other one would be in circulation whilst this happens.

Keep positive.  We will get there one day and our lives will never to the same.

Tracey


----------



## Jo

Barbarella - good luck for tomorrow. I am sure you will be celebrating nicely tomorrow  
Jo
x


----------



## KarenM

Barbarella - good luck for tomorrow, I am sure you will be fine.  Sending positive vibes 

Rianna and Tracey - can empathise with this bit of the process  it is frustrating but well worth the wait.  We ended up having 5 holidays in the year in which we did panel and then waited for a match and the time it took to get the girls with us.  Enjoy the time you have as a couple.  I am sure there will be a little one out there for you when the time is right.  Rianna - I got so peed off with everyone asking about the adoption was going and never asking how I was that I always replied by saying "I'm fine thank you..." and then told them what was happening.

Andrea - glad you had a good day with your nephew.  I still get broody too but I think if we had anymore it would really unsettle the girls and mess up all the hard work in becoming a settled family unit.

Nats - glad you had a good break and can't wait to hear more about your little chap.  Not long now until panel.

Ruth - feel the same about work, not had a good day today but have the next two days off to recharge my batteries.

Alex - can't believe your mum didn't notice but we are all proud for you for your achievement.

Magenta - it takes alot of guts to do what you have done.  It is best as you say to say something now and not later.  I am sure you will find the right little one for you soon.

Hi to everyone else - hope your journeys are progressing.

Have had a truly awful day at work today and glad to put it behind me.  Have the next two days off.  Tomorrow I have some fitness equipment that we have ordered arriving and then I will spend the rest of the day on my uni assignment.  Friday I am taking my mum to see my grandad.  I am also really glad it is the bank holiday as I just need to refresh my head before I bite someone's off.

TTFN
Karen x


----------



## cindyp

Magenta, well done for making such a difficult decision.  You are right to be completely clear on what you want as this is your child for life.  Hopefully it won't be long until the right details come along.

Andrea, uniforms?  I'm beginning to get a completely different picture of you   

Karen,  hope the weekend does it's trick and proves a lot better than today, although excercise and uni work doesn't sound like much fun to me.

Ruth, it was funny reading your post "cannot be arsed", my DH keeps telling me off because I've been using that phrase in front of our DS  , we've all had those days.

Tracey and Rianna, you have my sympathies, been there and worn the T-shirt.  I'm on the side of pestering but keep positive, you'll get there.

Alex, congratulations on the weight loss, as a "fat" Mum I know it's not an easy thing to do.  Enjoy the wedding.

We've started sleep training this week which is hard.  We went through it when he was in his cot and now we've started with him in the bed.  We used to sit on the landing until he went to sleep but am now going downstairs.  Night 2 and there were still lots of tears but he only got out of bed once and unlike the first night he didn't get hysterical and vomit.  I know it's for the best especially if we get another child but it does make you feel horrible listening to plaintive cries of "Mummy".  Ah well, I have to believe that Supernanny knows what's she's talking about.

Love to all
Cindy


----------



## superal

Hello everyone

Well I've woke up this morning & now understand why my lovely DD was being a pain in the B** for the last few days, I thought it was because she was missing her Daddy, who is away but back today, she has been missing him BUT she's got chicken pox!

Karen - I know what you mean about unsettling your girls but because my 2 were adopted at different times DD keeps asking when we are having another where as DS is disgusted at the thought, that's a 13 year old for you!

Cindy - I'm a good sweet girl really!!   It's just that I've got a thing for men in uniforms!!  Why do you think I married my lovely DH !

It's funny though isn't if how you picture people in your head.

Only the other day Boomer passed some comment about how she looked on the video she had done I remember thinking I wouldn't have pictured her like that, she sounded just like me!

Boomer if your wondering what on earth you said, you said, you hadn't realised your boobs were that big & something about a spare tyre, which most of us have!

Got to go, got to go and dab on some more calamine cream I've found it's better than lotion.

TFN
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ollie1

Dear All

I am just wondering if anyone has any info on adoption in Spain.  I now live there.

I have looked over the internet - but nothing of any use has come up so far.  Infact 1 artical I read said that because Spain is so religious, they do not have many unwanted babies.

If you can suggest anything, please let me know.  I was advised to post to Karen on this thread.

Best wishes

Ollie
x


----------



## ollie1

Dear All

Does anyone have any information on adopting in Spain.

I have tried to look on internet - but havent had much joy.

It seems spain do not have that many unwanted babies.

Also - am I able to go the UK route if I live in Spain?

Can anyone help?

Best wishes to all

OLLIE
XXX


----------



## Lauren

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind but gonna have a bit of a moan before I do personals!  Just wondering if anyone else out there still has occasional blips of reverting back to those totally emotional days of IF?!  Me and dh are so committed to adopting and I really felt I had come to terms with my infertility but last week one of my closest friends told me she was pg and then the following day she had a termination and then I got a phone call from my other closest friend last night to tell me she was pg with her 4th child and it was totally unplanned!  It is really knocked the wind out of me and I have been incredibly tearful and emotional since finding out.  Has anyone had similar feelings or am I losing the plot, just when I really thought I was on top of things?!

Anyway back to more important matters:-

Barberella - hope all went well today.  I know you will have been absolutely find and sure you will be out celebrating tonight.

Magenta - You should be proud of yourselves for being so strong in having to make a very difficult decision.  As other people have said only you know what is right for you and you have to be true to yourselves.

Ollie - sorry can't help on Spanish adoption but we are planning to adopt from Guatemala and the fact that they are very religious (Catholic) means that there is an increase in unwanted babies cos contraception isn't encouraged and abortion is illegal.  This might be the same for Spain?

Andrea - hope the chicken pox gets better soon!  One of the joys of having children!

Alex - wow what a fantastic achievement to have lost all that weight, you must be very dedicated - I would have totally given in and downed a bottle of wine and a huge bar of chocolate!

Rianna - definataly agree with the others on here - pestering is the way to go!

Hope everyone else is doing well.
Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## superal

Hi Lauren

Just having a rest from DD & her chicken pox at the moment, she is quite happily playing in our back garden while the sun is out! 

Just to let you know you are only human and everything you are feeling is normal & don't think you are loosing the plot.

We've all be in situations where our friends find out they are pg and they haven't even been trying!

The best thing to do is to put on a brave face, smile, say congratulations & then have a good cry at home, out of the way of your friends & you will feel 100% better.  It's better to let the tears flow than to keep them in, I've done a lot of grieving over many things & I find a good cry really helps  followed by a glass of wine & a big bar of chocolate! 

Hope your day can only get better!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28

Lauran - andrea is right im sure we all feel like that at times - i too have times where i revert and think "mm wonder if we just had one more go etc - esp as i have lost all this weight i wonder if my PCO has gone - happy for some friends that they are pg but mighty p**d off when others announce they are......you are normal - unless we are all mad....mm now thats more like it!! 

C - hope you have got some good news to share with us.

Magenta - hope you are ok after the past few tough days you have had.

Andrea - OMG chicken pox - poor mite - lots of calamine lotion and cuddles coming her way!!

Olly- hiya and welcome - dont know much about spain im sorry.  

Laine, Gilly, Pam, boomer - hope u are all ok - prob out in the garden enjoying the nice weather we are having.

hey so shocked - i faxed my accountant this morning as he needed to provide proof of my income for SW and went to bank at lunchtime and got back and he had typed it all up and popped it thru my office door - bless him and he did not charge either - must of felt sorry for me as i told him it was cos i was adopting!!!  

well i have a nice quiet weekend coming up, DH off on stag weekend to Brighton so away fri/sat/sun and back on monday when i have to work   never mind....


----------



## Ruthiebabe

thanks alex for the PM.....i just have to learn how to suppress the little chocolate devil in me  

and lauren, we all have times like that....you're totally normal to feel that way.....hope you feel better soon.

ollie, i don't know anythign about spain, but in ireland (similar catholic-ness) very low amount of adoption happens. they prefer to have kids in long term fostring programs rather than adoption?? eg. my youngest brother was fostered by us from the age of 10 days old and is now nearly 21. We couldn't adopt him because his mother was married. somehting about preserving the sanctity of the family??

nothign else to report,
xxruth


----------



## jilldill

Hi Everyone,
Ollie, I can't help re Spain either have you trawlled the net for different web sites?
Lauren, I feel like that alot of the time.Strangely enough I have just heard about a friend who is pg by estranged husband has several kids already and is having a termination to say I am struggling with it would be an understatement.
Magenta, holiday time soon just go and have a really good break you deserve it
Andrea, chicken pox, I remember it well not nice at all hope it all clears up soon
Barbarella, let us know when you can!!!!!!!
Boomer and Ruthie how are you both?
Jenny where are you up to how is it going?
Cindy, Anything started happening yet?
Nats,Pam,Laine,Keli hope you are ok have a good weekend
Karen, any special plans with the girls over the weekend

Sorry again for those I have missed off hello to everyone. I am going to be 42 tomorrow!!! Can't for the life of me work out how that has happened but there you have it it has love JD x


----------



## everhopeful

Lauren

Sorry to hear you're feeling low. No, you are not losing the plot my dear, it's just natural I'm afraid. I've been where you are, and the girls are right, put on a brave face and cry it all out behind closed doors. I'm afraid to say, unless your friends have been through it like us, they are unlikely to understand.

This will be just a blip for you. I still get the occasional one. 

You'll feel better soon and happier times to come. When you get to where I am, you don't get chance to think about other people, you'll be too busy keeping up with your own busy life!! Keep thinking positively.

xx


----------



## Lauren

Oh thank you so much everyone for your lovely messages.  I do feel a bit more normal tonight after having a good old cry and then a lovely big glass of wine!  I know it is just a blip and sometimes things hit us harder than others.  But yes Jill, the termination is a bit difficult to come to terms with.  I was struggling with the irony of the situation the other day when I was sitting at home trawling through my adoption homework in pursuit of my dream, while at the same time my friend was at a clinic in London doing what she felt she had to do!

Positive thinking is the key!!    

Lots of love to you all
Lauren xxx


----------



## cindyp

JD, happy birthday for tomorrow, hope you have a great day.  Know what you mean about not knowing how it happens, I can't believe I'm 43 and a  mother of a 2 year old, not until I look at the white hairs and the bags under my eyes!   

Andrea, chicken pox, your poor DD.  Hope the calamine works.  I can't wait for XXXXX to get it as I hear it's a lot easier when they are younger.  

Lauren, we all have those blips, I wouldn't be without my little boy but I sometimes feel a bit sad that we missed out on his baby years.  His foster carers were kind enough to give us some DVD's with early video clips and photos and I occasionally feel envious that they got to see his first steps and hear his first word.  I also remember telling my best friend to hurry up starting her family as we were the same age and I had already had 5 years ttc and if tx, she fell pregnant within 2 months! You have to stay positive (and also drink a lot of wine and eat a lot of chocolate  ).

Welcom Ollie, sorry can't help with your question but I'm sure if you contact someone like the BAAF they might be able to throw some light on the matter.

Alex, hope your weekend isn't too sad on your own.

We're going down to visit my parents which Jamie is really looking forward to.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Cindy


----------



## fiona1

Hi All,

Just a quickie, we are away at the moment and have managed to borrow a friends computer. I haven't had chance to read the last few pages so no personnels.

We met with SS yesterday and are down for a prep course in Sept. Then 6 home visits over 6 months and she said we should go to panel in March 07. As we doing concurrency she thinks we should have a baby 0 - 6 months within 6 months of panel. Of course then the hard bit starts as with concurrency we have to take the baby for contact 3 times a week and we are only foster carers for the 1st 6 months. We know there is a risk the baby will be returned but we are willing to take that risk.

Exciting times ahead.

Fiona


----------



## jilldill

Hi Cindy,
Thanks for the birthday wishes, it's my Dad's at the weekend as well so I am going to spend a few days with them.

Hope everyone has a good bank holiday love JD x


----------



## Jo

Jilldill










Have a great day today 

Jo
x x​


----------



## sanita

Jilldill - Happy Birthday and enjoy your time with your dad.

Fiona - Exciting times ahead indeed for you.  I don't know much about concurrency so I will watch your journey with interest.

Lauren - Thats the spirit.  Wine and positive thinking.  Definetely a winning combination.

Andrea - Hope your DDs chicken pox hasn't kept you both up half the night.

We start prep course next week and I have been reading a book called Adopting the hurt child by Greg Keck.  I have really enjoyed it, learnt a few things and it has given me lots of food for thought.  I'd recommend it.

Silly question time - what did you all wear to your prep courses?  I want to give the right first impression.  I'd hate to turn up in jeans if everyone else is in suits or vice versa.

We have been allocated our SW and she rang yesterday to introduce herself.  It turns out to be the same lady that I spoke to when I made our initial enquiry.  I got nervous and started blathering away without putting my brain into gear.  Then I spent the evening worrying about how she might have interpreted the things I said.  For example when she spoke about arranging dates for the HS sessions I said it would be good to do this asap as DH is a shift worker and his diary is chaotic.  CHAOTIC   .  Not really the impression I want to give of our lifestyle is it.  Then I asked her if all our referees had responded because if they hadn't I'd kick their backsides into action.  So now she probably also thinks I'm violent.  Will she really pick over every word I say?  I am very chatty by nature, but worry that I'm going to have to be quiet through fear of opening my mouth and putting my foot in it.


----------



## Jo

Sanita.
I dont know as we havent even got to your stage yet, but I am sure they will love you , Good Luck !!!

Jo
x


----------



## superal

Good morning everyone

Sanita - how did you guess I've been up with DD most of the night!  She was a little angel all yesterday when they first appeared & last night she was in agony, luckily Daddy was back from his trip away & helped out & then I spent the rest of the night in her cabin bed whilst she slept with DH in ours! 
Reference what to wear, I was exactly the same as you, I wanted to look like a Mummy!  Wear what you feel comfortable in, maybe a smart pair of casual torusers & top, see what everyone else is wearing & then go from there for your next prep day.  I think you'll fine that not many people turn up in suits.

Jilldill - Happy birthday, I think she may have started something about suddenly turning another year older & wondering how that happened.  How many of us have looked in the mirror & spotted another grey hair? I turn 40 next January so know exactly what you mean, it only seems like yesterday I was 21, still am at heart! 

Lauren - Hope you are feeling better today,a new day & the sun is shining, at the moment!

Fiona - You know I'm with you 100% all the way doing concurrency & I'll be there to help you.  You are right the hardest bit is not knowing what will happen but the great thing is that you'll get a young baby.  I wish you loads of luck & will follow your journey with you, it you'll let me! (you've got yourself a storker!!) 

Cindy - Yes it is true that the early they get chicken pox the better, I was 18 when I got them & it was painfull.  DD has been really good, we had a blip last night but I think she can be forgiven for that.  The poor little thing has even got them on the ball of her right foot and on her left bit toe, how cruel is that!

Hello to everyone else, although I may not have mentioned you, you know your in my thought's.

Off to dab more calamine on my lovely DD.

TFN
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILLDILL   

have a fab day

kj


----------



## keemjay

sanita..try not to worry about them analysing your every word. you might as well be yourself from the start, they'll find out soon enough what sort of person you are! and thats really important when it comes to them finding you a match....i'm sure she didnt think you were violent or have a chaotic lifestyle  from what i've seen of sw's so far they are very human people, even have a sense of humour! as for what to wear, i wore jeans, very casual..nobody was wearing suits....

superal, poor DD and her spots. the 3 yr old we had staying at the weekend had pox but he was actually very good about it. bicarb of soda is meant to be good to put in the bath to stop itching 

Lauren, sorry you've been having a little dip. i think these announcements are always going to be hard to swallow..the termination would've got to me too  glad you're feeling a little better

laters

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

happy birthday JD.....hope its a good one and you're last without a "happy birthday mommy" card!

sanita.....don't worry about the clothes. i had the same dilemma myself.....wear whats comfortable cos you be hearing so much interesting stuuf you don't want to be fidgetting.

xxruth.


----------



## Laine

Have a wonderful birthday Jill xxx


----------



## magenta

Happy Birthday Jill!



magenta xx


----------



## Nats

JILL



























































Natsxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls, I have just written a long message and it's disappeared so I wont do it all again. Just to say thank you all for the lovely birthday messages it feels like I have had more cards this year than ever thanks to you lot!
Anyway off for the weekend now have a good time one and all and I will catch up on Tuesday
Love JD x


----------



## naoise

Hi everybody 

   Jilldill

Sanita when I went on my prep course everyone was just wearing smart/casual clothes, I think when you are sitting for soo long it is good to wear something you are comfy in.

Superal hope your dd is feeling better soon hopefully it peaked last night.

Lauren I hope you are feeling better today.

We had our hs yesterday and she went over our IF treatment again and I found it a bit harder to talk about for some reason, we talked about our last misc which was in August. I talked honestly about how it made me feel and how a certain friend who is pg and due around the same time as I would have been has been soo insensitive to me. Dh said that he thought she was trying to get out of me, he thought that I had maybe not got over it, but he thinks I coped really well with the chat I got my point across that I have put it all behind me. But now I am really worried that she might think that I am not ready for adopting. Although after this she did say everything was fine for July, and it was all going well. But I guess it has worried me a bit. I was due on the 10th of May and maybe that is why I am feeling a bit low. Sorry this has been a me post, but I feel better now just for writing it down.

LOL Keli


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi

Jill dill i hope you have a great weekend and enjoy your birthday.

Sunita, don't worry about what you said, as the others have said you have to be yourself because you could not keep up an act for the lenght of time it will take, i am sure she didn't pick up on it at all. Also where comfy clothes as they may have you sitting around on the floor etc in small gropus.

Keli, try not to worry hun, i had the same situation with our 1st SW at the home study. i had had a MC in the january and this was August, just after my due date and too was a bit emotional. i did have a few problems with SS after that but i sent them a very strong letter regarding the grieving process and how we are all different and cope in different ways and that they could not put us in a certain catogory. Please PM me if you need any more advice, but hopefully you SW will be fine. 

Hi to everyone else.

Pooh Bears mummyxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

hi keli,

i think it'd be weird if you weren't feeling low just now. some people can be really insensitive alright. I'm sure your SW just wanted to see where you were with your feelings. We had one who was really good and just straight out said that she didn't think people ever "get over" this stuff....you just "get on" with it.

You know what.....i think we should have a thread where we write down the list of the stupid and insensitive things people say.....could be funny to see them all in a list.

hope you feel better soon,
XXRuth


----------



## gillywilly

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JILLDILL
gILL


----------



## rianna

Happy birthday Jill

Love Rianna


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi again......more frustrations.....they've delayed our introductions with boo for another 2 weeks.....sheer incompetence strikes again.

why does everything have to be so hard....


----------



## keemjay

aww ruth, I'm so sorry to hear that..  how bloomin frustrating for you   its so sad that all the faffing about deprives a child of its new life 

sorry for being brief, running out door to work but jst wanted to post a hug..

kj x


----------



## naoise

Ruth I'm really sorry to hear your news, why does everything have to be so hard, you would think that they would put the interests of Boo first and get the ball rolling. 

Thinking of you

LOL Keli


----------



## alex28

just a quickie to say Happy Birthday to Jill - have a lovely day!!!

oh Ruthie - im so sorry for you - sheer incompetance really gets my goat!!!


----------



## Nats

Oh Ruthie...I can relate to that, it hasnt happened to us, but I am depserate to do intros already and would be sooo disappointed....

I wish this could be easier for us at times!


Natsxxx


----------



## kizzie

Ruthie I am so so sorry    

This whole process is so frustrating.  Are there any little treats you could book in just to try and make the time go quicker?

Kizziex


----------



## Barbarella

Hi Everyone     

I'm still the mad grinning woman...LOL.

Happy Birthday Jill... hope you've had a lovely day/evening.

Ruthie - really sorry about another delay.. what a nightmare.  I suppose I have all this to come.  It will be worth it in the end.. hope Boo is with you very soon.

Lauren - I think these things are sent to try us.  I had a little blip last week in Mamas and Papas.. where the time was taken up thinking about what I couldn't buy, rather than what I could. It really makes you feel like you've failed the test doesn't it... as we should all be "over" it by the time we get into this process.  "Duck sound from Family Fortunes".... it doesn't work like that.  I think it would be strange if we didn't still have those moments from time to time.

Sanita - sorry, but I did laugh at you waffling onto the SW on the phone.  That is so me.  During the home study when our social worker was asking about our lifestyle and the house etc.  I said "oh my home is my haven, I like it tidy and quiet"... PMSL.  I went bright red when I realised what I said and added "of course, I won't want it like that when we adopt".  LOL.  She knew what I meant.  I honestly don't think they are there to catch you out (contrary to popular belief).  My dh works shifts as well.. and we have been incredibly hectic throughout the home study.  I think they realise you will adapt when the time comes... they don't expect you to live as though you have children when you don't.  


Anyway, I am looking after my 5 yr old nephew at the weekend, as dh is working.  He's so adorable, a very unique child..!!  I'm putting my order in for one of him...!!  LOL. 

Love and luck to everyone.. have a great weekend!!

Cxx


----------



## alex28

Nephew sounds great!!!  

hope everyone has a fab weekend - weather great at the moment - not sure how long it will last.

im off shopping with my mum next week for a wedding dress for her wedding so should be fun......this is the mum who did not notice my 3 1/2 stone weight loss btw!!!!  maybe i will treat her to some new glasses whilst shopping


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Alex - well done on your weight loss!  Fantastic achievement.  

Lauren - it is only natural to feel the way you did with the news of your friends termination.  We all have feelings and can't just switch them off.  Hope you feel better now?

C - you sound like my mum   She always tells me 'things are sent to try us'!  

Keli - I think we all must have said things to our sw's and then thought about whether they were the right things to say after.  I am sure you have nothing to worry about.

Ruthie - sorry to hear you have another delay, it is so frustrating.

Sanita - I wore my jeans on our Prep Course as did nearly everyone else.  

Andrea - how is your dd?

Fiona - good luck with the concurrency planning.

Hi to everyone else. 

Laine


----------



## sanita

Ruth - Sorry you are having a tough time and being messed around.  Hope it resolves itself quickly for you.

A big thank you to all that responded to my recent post about what to wear to prep course and for your reassurance about my putting my foot in it with our SW.  I guess that with 7 full days of prep course and 7 - 10 HS meetings she is going to get to know that I am a complete fruitcake anyway, there is no way I can be on best behaviour for that long.

Sanita


----------



## saphy75

just a quick post to let you know, we have had a phone call from our sw telling us that there is an open day thingy where all the la's in our consortium get together with adopters waiting to be matched and show childrens profiles and see if they can match them, so we will be attending  also told me she is chasing up a couple of possible matches. so i'm quite optimistic at the moment  she also asked if we still wanted her to only get in touch when she has definate news as we agreed before, i can't remember   saying this but i must have  ; it does explain why we haven't heard from her    so if i forget i have agreed to this and start stressing that i haven't heard from her in a long time hopefully you guys will remind me  

thanks, pam xx


----------



## alex28

oh have fun at the consortium day Pam - we are missing out on our local one heald once a year in May as we dont go to panel till June - never mind - hope it goes well and maybe you see something that catches your hearts. xxx


----------



## superal

Ruth - sorry about the delay over meeting Boo, I feel really cross for you!  Just remember it will be worth it in the end though! 

Laine - DD is fine during the day but not at night time.  She went to bed at 9pm last night & slept for 2 hours and then had me awake until 3.45 a.m this morning, talking one moment & then crying the next, it's really hard not knowing what more I can do for her.  I've tried calamine cream, piriton syrup, calpol, nurofen....the lot but if any one has got any ideas please let me know.

Pam - excellent news that your SW is chasing things up for you.  Good luck at the open day thingy!!

Alex - New glasses for your Mum sounds like an excellent idea, how can she not notice all the fantastic weight you have lost.

Sanita - Are you sorted for what to wear now at your prep day, something casual & something you can relax in!

C - good luck looking after your 5 year old nephew, that's how old my DD is!

Hello to everyone else, DD is asleep at the moment so it's going to be fun at bed time again tonight, at least DH should be in at a decent hour to help with her tonight  
TFN
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lauren

Hi everyone,

Hope your all enjoying the long weekend.  Well I feel so much better now than I did a few days ago and for my sins have actually arranged to go out for dinner tomorrow night with my pg friend!  Actually, its not that brave cos I'm going on the basis that if I see her now when she's only a couple of months pg I can put off for a bit longer seeing her when she's really showing!

Jill - hope you had a fantastic birthday and hears hoping it will be your very last without that special "Mummy card".

Ruthie - so sorry for your delays, it really does make you cross doesn't it when all the time wasted is such precious time you could be spending with Boo.  But hey these things are sent to try us and they can only make us stronger people in the end.

Sanita - I have to say I did have a little chuckle to myself about you saying you were waffling on to your SW!  But please don't worry, as everyone else has said through all the visits you will have the SW is going to see the real you, it would be impossible to put on an act but at the end of the day she is going to see that the real you is going to make the most fantastic mummy!

Keli - hope you're feeling a bit brighter now after your horrible session with your SW.  I think it will always be hard to talk about IF and especially with the timing as it is for you but surely the fact that we have emotions is what makes us kind caring people. 

Andrea - hope you get a better nights sleep tonight!

Pam - great news about possible matches.  Really sounds like things could be moving forwards for you.  Hope the consortium get together goes well.

Hi to everyone else.
Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Boomerang girl

ruthie I'm so sorry about the delay- after so many years of wanting this, that "so close but so far away" feeling is a killer- I was gutted when they missed the dealine for april panel for us!

sunita- I was soooo nervous about what to wear on the first day of our prep course- by the end I forgot and wore a low summer top so you could see the tatoo on myback then spent all day fretting about it. Still, I suppose they didn't even notice!

2 days to panel now, feeling really nervous- but video and photo book all finished ready to hand over. what feels even more odd is I have four working days left! Wow!


----------



## ollie1

Thank you for your comments girls.

It seems I will have to keep researching as the info is not easy to find!

Good luck to you all and best wishes 


Ollie
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, nothing happening here.  We go to panel on the 11th of May but still not received our official letter.  Dh says he thinks it will be cancelled again.

Dh has been the hospital this morning as he bashed his thumb with a lump hammer yesterday afternoon.  He is now bandaged up and the nail has been lanced -ouch.

Jilldill - Many happy returns to you - I hope you had a lovely day.

Sanita - when we went on our preparation course it was really hot and sunny.  I wore a dress.  Men wore smart trousers or smart looking jeans (not bleached look or distressed etc) and a short sleeved shirt.  Many women wore smart trousers and a nice top.  No t-shirts were worn nor suits.  Sorry to hear that you were a little too chatty with your sw.  Yes, they do pick over everything you say and make copious notes I found.  You will find that she will bring up with you and clarify anything you said that she feels was not right so don't worry as you will get the chance to put your point of view on your words at a later stage.

Andrea - when my son had chickenpox last month the pharmacist recommended Piriton and it worked wonders at stopping the itching.  You could tell when it was time for another dose as ds began crying again because of the itching.  Nighttime was worse and he cried a lot.  They are only really bad for about 4 days and then it gets much better (and easier for you).  Poor little mite getting them in so many places.  Ds had them in his mouth, ears, eyelid and genitals + the ball of one foot - ugh.  Hugs to you.  I also gave him liquid paracetamol.  Calamine did nothing for him and he didn't like the coldness of it.  My mum said that tepid baths are an old fashioned remedy she used, with bicarbonate of soda but I didn't try that myself.

Lauren - Hugs to you for the upset - been there as well and it hurts big time.  My friend was pregnant with twins and carried them successfully - I was pregnant with IVF twins at the same time and lost them to miscarriage early on.  Her twins at almost 3 now and I see them weekly.  The pain eases though and now I don't get upset about it and instead focus on how lucky I am to share in their lives.

Ruth - very sorry to hear that the introductions have been delayed yet again - huge hugs coming your way.

Pam - we went to one of those meet the children evenings a few weeks back and they are very exciting.  As it was the first one our consortium had held they only showed the harder to place children so we did not proceed with any of them as too much responsibility for us - made us feel selfish but know it was the right decision for us.  We go to panel on the 11th of May.

Fiona - lucky you doing concurrency and what a good idea it is.

Boomer - good luck for matching panel.  I would be really nervous as well but I'm sure you don't need to be.

Ollie - sorry I cannot help either.  How about writing to the british embassy in Spain and asking them for a reputable contact?  Just a guess.

Bye for now

Jennifer


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Ladies,

thanks for the nice msgs. i do feel much better now. its just when you get an email at work telling you these things, and there's nothing you can do....well its upsetting. So i went out with some friends after work.....got a little tipsy, and by the end of the night had to admit that it was quite a good week all in all as i was awarded a grant at work (which is really good). Also another silver lining is that all my teaching is in october and november, and with the delays i don't get back to work till after its all over.......so someone else is going to have to do it....ooppsie!  

hope everyone else is well. was babysitting nephew last night (4 months)  he's a really smiley baby, very cute......not sure my DB deserves such a cute baby, but then as we all know that's not how life works!!!  

not plannign on doing much today.....so better get back to slobbing.

xxxruth.


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - Thanks for the tips about DD & her chicken pox, I forgot your DS had them, so you know exactly what I've been going through for the last few days, luckily the pox are healing over so we are over the worse! YIPPEE!

DH did cheer her up though yesterday after a suggestion I put in his head!

DH booked us concert tickets to see Shayne Ward in concert next February & DS BUT especially DD is over the moon & at long last I've got a DD who likes some one who I like & I'm not going to look like a sad old groupie going along to one of his concerts.  Just a loving Mum who's taken out her 2 children to a concert but can drool quietly whilst shes there.  Sad I know but hey it cheered our day up!

Hope everyone is OK, a lot of things happening this week, so good luck to Boomer for matching panel & good luck to Molly for Wednesday when you meet your DD for the first time, good luck to anyone I've forgotten who it's an important week for as well.

TFN
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Boomerang girl

thanks andrea- and just wanted to mention jennifer not to panic about the letter- both times for panel our invite letter has arrived exactly seven days before panel- they don't like to rush these things huh!


----------



## Viva

Hello everyone, 
I hope you've all had a good bank holiday weekend...we've just got back from Devon visiting my parents and my younger DS who is 20 weeks pregnant with the first grandchild, everyone was lovely but it's been a bit strange as we are a really close family and there's a bit of a block there at the moment! Found it a bit hard not to feel jealous of her walking around with her bump! Been talking to mum and dad about adoption and they have been really supportive which is great, they keep telling us it won't make any difference to them how we have a family and they'll l0ve them just the same! DH and I have been reading loads of info about adoption recently and had our first 'children who wait' magazine sent to us (a bit of a surprise as we'd said we didn't want to receive it!) but it actually got us even more excited and we're really looking forward to our information evening now on 17th May!

Ruthiebabe, so sorry to hear your introductions have been delayed, it does seem at times that the waiting never ends doesn't it? But at least you have a silver lining to your cloud...I wouldn't feel a bit guilty about someone else haivng to do your teaching!

Superal I hope your DD's chicken pox clears up soon, it's miserable isn't it especially when all they want ot do is scratch!

Jennifer, just wanted to say all the best for your panel on the 11th May, I'm sure you'll get there this time!

Barbarella, I hope you had fun with your nephew, it's such a lovely age!

Boomer, Good Luck for tomorrow!

Sunita, I'm sure you will be perfectly dressed for your prep course...I look forward to hearing all about it...

I'm off to get an early night soon, really big day at work tomorrow, as we're opening the ward area that I manage (it's just moved!) tomorrow and all the big the hospital bigwigs will be there! Just hoping I've remembered everything and it all goes off without hitch! Been to busy with the move recently to post much!

Love Viva
XXXX


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Sorry haven't posted on here for a while (not all my fault though   ) 

Last Tuesday was our follow-up at the clinic following on from our failed tx in March, We both knew that no matter what the consultant said we're definately not having any more tx but we did come away really disappointed in the clinic, he just made it feel like he was guessing as to why the tx failed - I wish he'd just have said 'we don't know' instead of telling us that now they think it's my egg quality   Oh well that all doesn't matter now it's all irrelevant..........
We have told my family that we plan to adopt and to be honest we haven't had the response we thought we'd get    We had a conversation with my parents a few weeks ago and was told that however we ad a child they'd love it no matter what, i thought they'd be excited by adoption but they just said 'oh ok'   Hmmmmm hoping they get used to the idea and come round.

Anyway i did try to post all this last week, I typed a nice long message and then the computer crashed  

Then i tried to get on on saturday and the site was down - so not really all my fault for being AWOL so long  

JD - Hope you had a lovely Birthday  

Ruthiebabe - I hope that 2 weeks flies by for you - How frustrating!

Alex - Well dont on the weight loss - pmpl at your mum not noticing   

Laine - How are you hun ?

Sanita - I was telling DH about how you thought you'd put your foot in it with sw, I can imagine i'd be just like that too - constantly worrying you've said the wrong thing  

Barbarella -    

Pam - Good luck with the open day, when is it?

Andrea - Hope you had a better nights sleep and DD is better   My Nephew is just getting over C/pox and my sister also used Piriton, Calpol and calamine lotion after his bath everynight

Lauren - Hoe did the dinner go? Well done for being so brave  

Boomer -    

Jennifer - OMG Hope DH is better   Oouch! How did he manage that!

Viva -   That must have been a very very hard weekend, I had this a few years ago when my sister was pg with the first granchild, It is a very hard and i had to just stay away from her during the pregnancy (hard also when you're a close family like ours) BUT now that my Nephew is here, he is the best thing ever and I wouldn't wish for it to be any different.  I had a hard time during those 9 months, it was a total strain on the whole family and also myself because i felt awful feeling these things about my own sister but Honestly things are great now he's here  
Have a great day today  

Hope i haven't missed anyone, although i probably have with sooooo many people on here now (which is just great!)    to anyone i've missed

House is on the market now aswell so having to keep it really clean incase any viewers turn up (not that it's not clean but you know what i mean)   Have had a weekend of viewing houses ourselves but no joy yet.  Have seen one we like but think we'll probably miss out on it so need to have another in the pipeline too.

This time next week i'll be getting all excited / nervous for the Info evening    Not sure what to expect but just hope it goes well.

Kim xxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Everyone,
Hope you all had a good bank holiday. I spent it with my folks and had a lovely time thanks agaim for the lovely birthday wishes.
Ruthie, I can't believe the delay again just fill each day as best you can
Viva, glad to hear you are feeling abit brighter about your journey
Andrea how is DD doing on the mend I hope
Jenny we are counting the days now for you your on the home run
Sunita, I struggled with what the dress code would be I tried to go young and trendy (wether I managed that is anyones guess, def no suits were worn)
Boomer, let us know when you can
Lauren hope you are feeling brighter
Pam, that all sounds hopeful at least you feel that people are working on your behalf and that one day soon hopefully some good news will wing its way to you
Ollie, I hope you have managed to find more info out
Keli hope you are feeling abit better about things
Fiona, how is the concurrency going? It fascinates me it just wasn't an option for us in our area
Alex well done again on the weight loss you must be feeling fab!!!
C, hope you and nephew had a great weekend
Gilly Willy, hope you are feeling abit brighter
Magenta, let me know when you are back from your holiday
Laine how is it going?
Cindy hope you and your DS had a good weekend
Karen what did you and DD's get up to over the weekend
Lou are you ok your course seems to have gone really well so far
Fiona and Ann did you have a good break over the weekend with your children
Nats are you ok?
Ange K how is it going?

I know I will have missed some names off but I send love and best wishes to everyone, the weather is picking!!!
love JD xx


----------



## fiona1

Hi just a quickie as i am at work. thanks for your welcomming messages.
Good luck to Boomer for today.

Be back soon

Fiona


----------



## gillywilly

Hi guys
Just wanted to reply to your message Viva. I know exactly how you are feeling my sister is 21 weeks pregnant with first grandchild. We are really close but I am so struggling with my feelings and emotions and almost hate myself for the way its making me feel. Doesnt help that we lost a baby few years ago at this time. 
Thanks Kim for your views I truly hope its going to get easier!
Boomer good luck.
Alex hope you are ok?? Good weekend without hubby/
Andrea glad DD is on mend its been pretty hard for you yet you still find time to help us!!
Welcome Fiona to a very special group!
Jennifer so pleased to hear you have got a date!!!

Hi to everyone else.
Love Gill
trying so hard to be a patient adoptive mum in waiting!


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, thanks for the good wishes etc.

Kim - Dh was bashing a seized wheel on our car with the lump hammer when he missed and bashed his thumb.  It is much better today - just as well as he went back to work this morning.  Hope you sell your house soon.  When I told my parents we were thinking of adopting, my mum laughed as she thought I was joking!  They have come round to the idea now though - 18 months later.

Boomer - thanks for the reassurance about the letter.  Another 2 days to wait then!!  Thinking of you - we are all sending you good luck  

Andrea - hope dd is well on the mend now.  The marks where the spots were take ages to go.  Ds's are still fading and it looks like he will have some scars  

Bye for now

Jennifer


----------



## Boomerang girl

thanks for the good wishes girls......

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are approved and meet strawberry next wednesday!

We are off out to celebrate now, so no doubt I'll pop on later when I'm a bit, errrr, tidly!!


----------



## Mummyof2

Great news Boomer


----------



## Lauren

Hi Viva

Just wanted to send you a big hug and reply to your post.  I had exactly the same situation as you a year ago.  My younger sister announced she was pg with the first grandchild and then a few months later my older sister announced she was pg (a total shock cos I thought she didn't want children!).  Anyway my point is, the pregancies were awful for me not least cos I was going through tx at the same.  I hardly saw them throughout and it did put a bit of a strain on our very close family, particularly for my mum who felt totally stuck in the middle of the whole thing.  But the good news is, as Kim has said, as soon as my two nieces were born everything changed!  I absolutely love them to bits, they are totally adorable and I wouldn't be without them.  All the feelings of jealousy have gone.  And of course I am now on a more positive road with the adoption.  So I know things are hard for you now but believe me hun, they will get better.  And if it helps take some time to explain to your sister or your mum or whoever it is affecting and just let them know you may lay low for a bit if that is the way you need to deal with things.  I am sure they will all understand.

Hi to everyone else - I will do personals when I have a bit more time.

And huge, huge, huge congratulations to new mummy Boomer!  You must be so excited about next Wednesday!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Boomerang girl said:


> thanks for the good wishes girls......
> 
> WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are approved and meet strawberry next wednesday!
> 
> We are off out to celebrate now, so no doubt I'll pop on later when I'm a bit, errrr, tidly!!


Hey buddy i am soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you guys. I bet you are on your 2nd bottle of bubbly by now. WOW you will be meeting your daughter next week. That is so great.

i was just thinking is is 12 months for us on the 3rd since we went to matching panel!! OMG i don't know where this year has gone. you too are going to have the best year ever.xxx

Just a short post as in work, but just had to reply to boomer.

TTFN

PBM.xxxxx


----------



## gillywilly

HI BOOMER

YIPPEE YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   . LET THE PARTY BEGIN.

LOVE GILL


----------



## Boomerang girl

hiya, thanks girls, so bloody emotional (and tipsy) DH wouldn't induldge in champers (just the pinot grigio!! so we popped into M and S and have  bottle in the freezer which I am about to open. I can't believe we have got here. I remember first logging on to this section when Cindy P, Karen and Pooh Bears's mummy were being matched, andhow reading about it kept me going andprovided reassurance itwould happen in the end- and now it is!!!!!!

wow- I am actually going to be a mum- NO- I AM a mum!!

wow!

hang in there everyone, even when it feels like its taking forever, this feeling is worth it all!

boomer
xx


----------



## jilldill

Boomer,
What wonderful news enjoy your champers you deserve every drop of it
Love JD x


----------



## Suzie

have replied on the other thread to you boomer but just wanted to say again

Masses of  on becoming a MUMMY!!!!! 

FANBLOOMINGTASTIC   

xx


----------



## sanita

Congratulations Boomer.  I bet you won't sleep a wink between now and when you meet your daughter next week.         .


----------



## Barbarella

Have also replied on the other thread... but wanted to say good luck for next Weds and hope you don't cry too many buckets the moment you meet your daughter.

MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS.. I'm thrilled for you...

Love Cxx


----------



## superal

Congratulations Mummy Boomer - enjoy the celebrations.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28

boomer!! what fab news!!!!!! i will go and read the other thread NOW!!!!!!


----------



## naoise

Boomer       

     

Well done hope the champers is going down nicely.

LOL Keli


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Congrats Boomer........have a great night!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rianna

Congratulations,  That is such fantastic news.  Strawberry is coming to a really lovely home.  Wishing you all a wonderful future together.

Love Rianna.


----------



## KarenM

Hi All

Sorry for not posting much but had a really sad day on Friday visiting my grandad, its taken some time to come to terms with the fact that that will be the last time I will see him.  Have a lasting memory now that I am trying to erase as I don't want to remember him the way I saw him.

Couldn't get on the site on Saturday and then had a BBQ on Sunday.  Kids thought it was great having everyone to their house, especially their wooden play house with all their playmates.

Also have a 3,000 word assignment to do but just can't get my thoughts in any logical format!!

Ruth - sorry to hear they have delayed intro's it will be worth the wait, but can understand your frustration.  By the time we had met our two we had already known about them for nearly 4 months.

Jill - Belated Birthday wishes to you.

Barbaralla -hope you had fun looking after your nephew

Alex - Have your Mum's new glasses worked?  !!! 

Sanita - when we did our prep course it was really hot some people came in shorts.  In the main most people went smart/casual first day and then more and more casual as it got hotter and the course went on.  I am sure you will be fine.

Pam - good luck for the consortium day hope you find a match.

Andrea  - hope DD is better now.  It is a big epidemic in our area but thankfully my two have not got it (yet).  People keep saying to let them have it and get it out of the way, how cruel is that!

Ollie - Welcome, sorry I can't help on the Spanish front, apart from having A level - Buenos Dias Senora, Que pasa?  Hope you get some luck with your search

Jennifer - hope you hear something soon and that dh's thumb is on the mend.

Viva - my parents and in laws treat our kids as their own it is just wonderful to see.  My MIL said to my eldest DD the other day when they were playing (DD swinging backwards on her lap and begging g'ma not to drop her) "I would never drop my little *****" but she said it such away that made me feel all goosebumpy, because they really love each other.  Hope the ward opening went well.

Kimmy - I am sure your parents will get excited along the way as you get more involved in the process, it probably seems "out of reach" for them right now.  Once it becomes closer to being a grandparent I am sure you will get all the support you need.

Gill - it always is tough when siblings are pg.  I was the same with my sister, particularly given her views on being pregnant.  We talked loads and now she understands a bit more about why I was so sensitve.  Hope its not long for a match.

Boomer - posted you on your thread but again Congrats.  Only a week to go, bet you can't wait.

Molly - hope your intro's are going ok, when does DD move in?

To anyone else I have not personally mentioned, hope things are working out for you.

Luck and love to all
Karen x


----------



## superal

Karen - sorry to hear about your grandad, do try to remember him in a way that you feel happy & comfortable with.  I can relate to how you are feeling, I lost my Grandad & Dad in the space of 8 weeks of each other, I remember their smiling faces & things they used to say to me & when I'm feeling sad about the loss of 2 people from my family, I remember there smiles.

DD is better now & it's true people say go & play with such & such as they've got chicken pox & some mums want them to catch it, I have to admit I was one of those Mums BUT now that she has had them & been really poorly with them, I wish I could have had them again for her!

Molly - hope everything is going well on your introductions with your DD, you'll have to start a new thread & let us know how you are getting on.

Boomer - not many days now till you meet Strawberry, hope your doing all your last minute couple things!  

Ruth - I can only sympathise with you over the delay in meeting Boo, you must feel so frustrated BUT please remember it will be worth it in the end.  We knew about DS for around about 10 weeks before we met him & that felt like a life time.

Pam, Jill, Magenta & Barberella & any one else I've missed who are newly approved parents, I hope that phone rings for you soon.  The hardest part is waiting you thought getting approved was hard BUT that's nothing compared to the agonising wait.  Just read Mollys thread & you'll know it is worth it in the end.

Right I'm off to sit in this lovely weather were having at the moment as I doubt it will last!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi all,

we met Boo's FPs yesterday, and they were lovely (just like you said they would be olive and louW). It was quite funny cos they were as curious and nervous as we were......natural now that I think of it. They have 3 birth daughters who all tried to bunk off school with sickies yesterday just so they could meet us.....how cute is that!!

and we now have somethign every week till we meet our little man. Next week is panel (11th.....same day as jennifer?)

the week after is intro-planning meeting

the week after i finish work and have some celebratory drink with workbuddies.

the next week we start intros....

so the time will fly by I'm sure.

Has anyone else been advised to get their kids into a nursery. All the way through the process we were told that really i need to take at least a year off work, and that it wouldn't be good to put a kid into nursery as they may feel abandoned. But now they're telling me to do it soon, as he's quite boisterous and would really benefit from interacting with other kids his age......i guess its all case dependent.

Also what do people think about nurseries. My mum was a montessori teacher and so I've always liked that style of teaching. Although a friend of mine was advised against it as when the kids go to mainstream school their "independence" can cause soem ripples.   

any thoughts or advice would be gratefully received.

How you coping with counting down the days boomer? When did you say you were finishing work?

Molly, let us know how the intros are going....although you are probably too shattered just now!

As for the chickenpox and measles parties, i think its the same type of people who don't believe in vaccinating their kids.....something i feel very strongly about, so sorry if you are one of those types of mother  

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
xxxxruthie


----------



## Ruthiebabe

so sorry to hear about your grandad karen. but just think what a great guardian angel he's going to be for your two little girls.  That's what i know my mom is going to be for boo.....they even have the same birthday!
xxxruthie


----------



## superal

Hi Ruth - my DD has been vaccinated!   I know exactly what you are getting at about people not vaccinating their children, each to their own but I've never had a problem with it, although I hate it when I have to take them, I cry not them!

Reference nurseries - I work in one!  I would suggest you look around a few, you'll be given a guided tour & you'll be able to see what goes on in various rooms, usually there is more than one room, we have 5!

Check to see what the ratio is to assistant to child.  See how happy the children look, what kind of activities they do, ask to see any prospectus if they have one & ask lots of questions.

I think our nursery is an excellent one, well I would say that wouldn't I!

Have you thought about a Mothers & toddlers group or even Tumble tots to start with, that way you are with Boo & he won't feel you've abandoned him.

Another thought, is your SW telling you to book a nursery now or for when you return to work.

Hope you get things sorted, it's nice to hear that you'll be busy for a few weeks and then the fun really starts.
How lovely that the FC's BD wanted to bunk of school to greet you!

We had a similar experience, only one of the BD wanted to keep DS for herself, thankfully when we met she was great.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM

Ruth

Try this link, it gives some good info. I left it for 5 months before my two went and they then had a phase in before I went back to work initially for 3 days (over a period of 9 weeks) and then went back to work full time after 10.5 months.

http://www.childcarelink.gov.uk/index.asp

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Thanks for the thoughts about my grandad, its hard for my mum as she is helping my dad get better dealing with her dad and I am the only child at home (i.e in the UK) to support her, together with all I've got on my plate (job at risk, horrendous workload etc etc)

Karen x


----------



## cindyp

Karen, Sorry to hear about your Grandad, it must be hard on your Mum and you.  I know what you mean about wanting to remember them from better times as I went through a similar experience with my Grandad.  How are you and Richard coping with all this stress and two lively girls?  

Ruth, I think Andrea's given you some good advice.  I wasn't advised by SS to use a nursery but did after a few months because my DS is also a "boisterous" child and I thought he could benefit from interacting with other children.  He goes 2 mornings a week to nursery and this year we have also started an additional 2 mornings (5 hours) a week at playgroup.  Before I started at nursery I took him (and still do) to a Music with Mummy group and also storytime at the local library.  Unfortunately there were no convenient Mums and Toddlers groups for me.  A friend of mine also takes her little boy to a Tumbletots at the local leisure centre.  I tried Tumbletots but it didn't work for us because it was on straight after nursery and he was generally too tired, timing of these events around naps and things can prove important.  I think you have to find what works best for you and it may take some trial and error.  Sorry to hear the intro's have been delayed, I know from experience how frustrating it can be, we had expected to have our DS home for Xmas 2004 and didn't get to start intros until Feb 2005!

Andrea, glad to hear DD is feeling better, I must admit I keep hoping my DS comes down with it so I can get it out of the way but he's not obliging.  Now coughs and colds, those he can do!   

Jennifer, sorry to hear about DH's thumb, that must have been painful.  Hope you get some news soon.

Boomer, I bet you're counting the days  

Hi to everyone else, we're almost too numerous to mention now.

We've just completed our first week of sleep training our DS, Supernanny style, and so far so good.  The first night didn't go too well, I gave him a kiss and said I was going downstairs (we used to wait until he fell asleep) and he got so hysterical he vomited his milk up.  However, he seems to had adjusted now and, although he still calls out, he doesn't try to get out of bed and he doesn't cry anymore.  It's meant we have our evenings back as we no longer have to spend 1-2 hours waiting until he goes to sleep.

Still waiting to hear from SS   .  If I don't hear from them by my next day off on Tuesday, I'm going to call in at the office and try and find out what's going on.  You think having my profile from last time they'd realise I'm not exactly the most patient person in the world.  I'm not getting any younger and unlike that woman in the news I didn't really want to be an OAP by the time I got my 2nd child.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

love
Cindy


----------



## Jo

Just popped in to say 'Hello' to everyone.

Love Jo
x


----------



## superal

Hi Cindy - Your post made me laugh about not being the most patient person in the world & not getting any younger, none of us are!  

The woman you are referring to, is this the 63 year old Doctor who's just had IVF, each to their own but I don't think I'd like to be that age & be having a baby No matter what a wonderful experience it is!  When she is 80 yrs old & that baby will be a stroppy 13 year old teenager, god help her, I've aged quicker in the last few years with DS tuning into a teenager than when they were younger.

Hope you get to hear something soon from your SW, the process once it's started should be a lot quicker, you know exactly what your letting yourself in for this time so a delay by SS is nothing new!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## rianna

Hi everyone,

Well we finally decided to pester our social worker, who told us the reason she hadn't been in touch with us was because we were being seriously considered for a child, and apparantly it was so undecided, the meeting had to reconvene, but in the end it went in favour of the other family, as we were apparantly more gregarious and the child was very shy. 

I asked her about being put on the adoption list, but she didn't seem to feel that 6 months was a long time to wait, she said that it wasn't unusual to wait in excess of a year, and it has put the frighteners up me.  1)  We are not getting any younger.  2)  They had originally told us the average time to wait was about 4 months and we have been getting the house prepared and everything.

I can see no other option but to find some extra patience.  I know the right child will come along in the end for all of us.

Love Rianna


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Rianna,

sorry to hear its not going as fast as you'd like....it really is a frustratingly slow process. If you fancy hassling your Sw some more you could point out to her that legally they are supposed to put you on the register after only 3 months. This legislation was put in place to speed this process up. And actually you can do this yourself if your interested, you don't have to rely on them doing it. ....might put the wind up them a bit!!

I love the way they make sweeping statements about 6 months not being a very long time to wait!!

oh well, here's hoping they find a match for you very soon,
XXXRuthie


----------



## Lauren

Hi Karen, just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandad and that you are having such a stressful time of things lately.  I had a similar situation with my Grandad being very very ill and I know how difficult it is to erase those memories and think of the good ones.  Sending you a big hug and hope the lovely sunshine is making you feel just a little bit brighter.

Rianna - sorry to hear things are not moving as fastly for you as you would like.  How insensitive to say 6 months is not a very long time when I'm sure for most of us our wait to have children has been at least several years.  At least they have considered you for a child, even though the match wasn't suitable.  I'm sure things will happen for you very soon.  Try and stay positive and keep pestering.

Cindy - Yeah your post made me laugh to!  And as for that lady having a baby at 63, I know we should all have the freedom to make our own decisions in life but I really do think that is a bit ridiculous, not to mention unfair on the child.  I also find myself asking the question, how the hell can IVF work for a 63 year old woman when there are so many of us on here who are relatively young and healthy and yet tx has failed us?!  Glad your sleep training is going well.

Ruthie - glad all went well with meeting Boo's FP and how lovely that their children wanted to meet you too.  You must be so excited.

Boomer - not long to wait now!

Hope things are moving along well for everyone else whatever stage you are at.  Our SW rang yesterday to say our Form F is all completed now in draft form and we just have to have a second opinion visit from her manager then we are all done!  It really has gone so well so far which made me feel a bit wobbly yesterday thinking surely something is going to go wrong soon!  It's all been a bit too plain sailing - but then I shouldn't complain.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - may the sunshine continue (although I think its forecast to chuck it down tomorrow!)

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Dh rang sw yesterday to ask if we are still going to panel on 11th of May.  We were told that yes we are and our appointment is mid-morning.  Still not got confirmation letter though 

Karen - sorry to hear about your grandad - hugs to you for all the sadness.

Ruthie - glad to hear that you liked boo's fp and all went well.

Hi to everyone else.

Jennifer


----------



## sanita

Karen - Sorry for the sadness you are going through with your Grandad.  These things are very tough.

Good luck to Ruthie and Jennifer with their panels next week.

Rianna - I think I might get myself on the adoption register if I were you.  I was talking to our SW yesterday and she said she gets bombarded with possible matches for her approved adopters from the adoption register.  Obviously this keeps her very busy sorting through them.

Lauren - Well done on getting to draft Form F stage without any hiccups.  Hope panel is just as smooth for you.

We had our first prep day yesterday.  It was quite easy going, I think they will get more in depth as the weeks go by.  Thanks to you guys I was appropriately dressed.  We have our first HS next week and also another prep day the week after that.  As part of the prep day yesterday we had an adoptive mum come to talk to us with her daughter.  It was great to see the reality of adoption and made us both very excited about what the future may bring.  We are off to the Isle of Wight in our caravan for a few days.  DH ex wife and 2 grown up children live over there so we will be taking the opportunity to meet up with them and tell them of our plans to adopt.  We're not sure how that information will be received.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Boomerang girl

Karen, so sorry tohear about your grandad- my thoughts nd prayers are with you. x

jennifer- how flipping frustrating! Iknow its good you have your date, but how hard would it be to organise themselves to put a letter inthe post? and what if you were having to book time off work??

sanita- glad the prepcourse is going well- hope it goes well visiting ex dh and kids x

ruthie- so exciting I know there has been a delay but it looks like things are really rocking along now! enjoy your work drinkies!- are you going to matching panel or not?  as for the nursery thing, we were told she would prob enjoy it (when I go back to work) as she is a very social child, and has had an elder foster sister so will prob miss company, so I have looked into things available each morning for her (afternoon will be nap time, and taking dog out followed by the playpark next to the woods we run the dog in).- so far I have found- leaisure pool with a friend with a young baby, play-barn type place- with ball pools etc, once amonth with the under fives adoption buddy group in our area, tea and tots at the church (playgroup followed by music time), and "baby rhyme time" at the local library. in addition we have a fantastic playground at our local park which will be followed by a picnic on sunny days. all this will come to grand total of 8 pounds a week, and means she will have somecompany other thanus (but still with us there) every morning. it may take us a while to build up to doing all of it, but at least we know the options are there each day. One of the reasons as well for finding lots of morning activities is dh works nights so that should make the house a little quieter so he can get some quality sleep.

rianna- go for the adoption register!

the only other news from us is that unless I can convince work to let me hold on to my laptop for an extra week or two, we will have no computer as of monday, until we buy one which might take a while- so I haven't fallen off the face of the earth, just the internet!

boomer
x


----------



## superal

Quick hello to everyone, hope your out enjoying the good weather we are having at the moment, as it's not going to last, SORRY!

Boomer - hope you do get sorted with a computer as we will miss how your adventure is going & we are all so pleased for you about Strawberry it would be a shame for you & US if we didn't know how you were getting on.  We are all just really nosey!!   I know it's another expense at the moment & one you could do with out.

Sanita - hope the few days away visiting DH ex- wife goes well.

Jenifer - panel date not far away now, how annoying you still haven't had a letter!

Molly - hope visits are going well & your catching up on your sleep!

TFN
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Everyone,

Still not got letter but our SW left a message on our answerphone today to confirm that we are still on for 11th in the morning then said "and don't forget to bring your family book with you". This was the *FIRST* time she has ever mentioned making, compiling or bringing the book to panel  So now I have got a mad dash to compile one before Thursday. *EEEEEK - What should I put in it? * Any help greatly appreciated    *URGENTLY* 

Thanks

Jennifer


----------



## Boomerang girl

jennifer- I posted on the other thread but I would say make a mad dash for somewhere like wh smith- they sell kids stickers, coloured a4 card etc, and some groovy folders- I got most of our stuff from there in the end after searching everywhere else!


----------



## jilldill

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well. My holiday has had to be cancelled due to possible work! I am still hoping to fit something in as DH and I really need a break together.

Sorry Jenny, I can't help on this one, we haven't had to do ours yet and we are post panel! In fact it has never even been mentioned, good luck with it.

Karen, I am really sorry you are having such a sad time with your Grandad, I know how hard it is do take care 

Boomer, I hope the computer will work we are all very keen to hear evrything

Sanita, your trip sounds good, I hope the adoption news is recieved well

Molly, hope it is all going really well

Ruthie, enjoy your drinks out

Rianna, sorry the wait is getting to you take care

Lauren, you are doing really well lets hope that all continues

Andrea, hope you had a good weekend and enjoyed the brief hot weather!

Magenta, are you home yet? I hopeyou had a really good break

Cindy, hope DS is well and enjoying running around in the lovely weather

Pam, how are you doing?

Laine, hope things are still moving along

Sorry for those I have missed, take care all love JD x


----------



## Barbarella

Hi Everyone

Just a quick hello to see how everyone is. 

(((hugs to Karen))) - you've had a really hard time of it lately, really feel for you.  I am glad your girls are keeping you sane...

Boomer - you MUST find an internet cafe and let us know what is happening... I can't bear the suspense..

JenniferF - best of luck for Thursday... eeek so exciting.  

Jilldill - hope you get your holiday soon... I know what you mean about needing a break...  

Sanita - glad the first day of your prep course went well... in my experience, the last 2 days were tough, but we really enjoyed most of it and soaked up the information!!  It certainly makes you want to run out of there and find a child who needs you...!

Ruthie - so exciting... good luck with panel next week.  Bet it's brilliant finishing work and the time leading up to meeing your little man.  Can't wait to hear all about it.  So glad your visit with the FP's went well... I think it's lovely when you all get on, and I hope we stay friends with ours when the time comes...!!

Molly - can't wait to hear about intros.  So many people achieving their dream at the moment.

Liane - hope you are well... and things are progressing... albeit, no doubt, slowly.

Well... we well and truly came back down from our high (panel) with a bump - did this happen to anyone else?  I think it suddenly hits you that you have absolutely no idea when this is all going to come to fruition.  Haven't heard officially yet either, although that was supposed to be Friday.   

Anyway, we're just going to concentrate on life as a couple while we can... we're off to Paris in a couple of weeks, so really looking forward to that.  And the longer I work for, the better off we'll be financially when little one(s) come to live with us... so making the most of everything. 

Had a lovely weekend with my 5 yr old nephew though - he's gorgeous and such an angel... I've put my order in for one of him... LOL.   At 7.30pm he said "is it 8pm yet Auntie C..."?  I said "not yet hon, why"?  "It's my bedtime".... 10 mins later... "is it 8pm yet"?  I said "no, but do you want to go to bed now"?  "No", he said "I have to go to bed at 8pm".... !!!   *heart flutters*....

Anyway love and luck to all.. this forum is getting very exciting with all the people going through the prep course, HS and intros... !!!  Wonderful to see.   

Love C xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi C,
We were exactly the same, the day after panel I hit quite a depression which went on for a couple of weeks. Part of my problem was at panel they really questioned our ages and the fact we have stairs (a flat) so there was a question mark over whether we would ultimately get 2 children. This knocked me for six, the hurdles never seem to stop!
Love JD x


----------



## TraceyH

Rianna

I am feeling exactly the same as you at the moment.  I know 6 months is not a very long time, but it just seems to drag from one month to the next.  We briefly discussed the National Register with our SW when we last saw her and we are now considering putting our names on it.  It just seems that everyone we know at the moment is involved with their children, including my sister who is pregnant again with her second child, although I have handled it much better this time.  I was just bad timing last time.  The age thing is bothering me slightly, but we have a very approachable SW who doesn't seem to mind (she says) me e-mailing her with questions regularly.  Try and keep positive soon our time will come.

Good luck to those going to panel shortly and those at the matching/meeting stage.  It is so exciting hearing all your news.

Take care.

Tracey


----------



## Viva

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to say thanks for all your kind words...have had a really hectic week at work that is slowly calming down after the ward move! Haven't had as much time to come on here recently as I'd like.

Karen, really thinking of you at them moment, I'm sure that you'll find in time that it's all the really lovely memories of your grandfather that will stay with you, I know that that's how it's been for me with the grandparent's I've lost.

Ruthie, it was so heart warming to hear how Boo's FP's and ther family reacted to meeting you, their daudghter sound like sweeties wanting to bunk off school to meet you...or maybe it was jsut an excuse to miss school  

Boomer...really hoping you can access a PC to let us know how things go with Strawberry...you must be so excited!

Sanita, hope you had a good trip and good to hear how well your prep course is going so far. How long did you wait from application to getting on it?

Rhiana and Tracey,  I can so understand why you're getting frustrated, why is it the waiting never seems to get easier? It all seems ot be a bit like how long's a piece of string for everything in terms of how long you have to wait...but I'm sure that it'll will all be worth it when you bring that child hoem that's just right for you!

Barbarella, have a fab time in Paris, have been once for a work thing but never with my DH, I'm sure you'll have the best time!

JillDill, I hope you get your well deserved break sorted out!

Lauren, great to hear that everythings is going smoothly with your application so far, sending positive thoughts that it will continue!

Jennifer, all the very best for your panel onn the 11th, I look forward to hearing your news!

Hope everyone else is well...I've had a relaxing weekend and had a lovely evening with DH and some of our GodChildren on Saturday (5 year old, gilr, 4 year old boy and 5mth old girl) loads of fun reading stories, playing with lego, drawing ballerinas and lots of cuddles. One day hopefully we'll be doing all those things with our own children too!

Have a good week Girls...

Love Viva
XXX


----------



## keemjay

Hi all

its really interesting listening to the frustrations some of you are feeling post approval..i guess we all think approval is the big bang, but in reality its just the beginning of another road where the gate aint open yet 

Karen..really feel for you at the moment, your plate is sooo full. hoping you are manging to keep your head above water 

nooooo boomer, you cant leave us hanging in suspense..hope you get to keep the laptop  

jennifer  for thursday  at last minute family bk making, hope you get it sorted..looks the others had some great ideas....

sanita - good to hear the prep course is going well. i thought of you the other day and saying the wrong things to sw's...we had a sw here and i went in the kitchen and the dog barked at me..i said in a very impatient cross voice "oh Shush" and then immmediatley thought she'll think i'm not very patient and might speak to a child like that!

we had out 'adult attachment interviews' last week. they were hard going.we were interviwed separately by a senior sw and it was all taped. i think it was scripted so we were asked exactly the same things. stuff like' tell me 5 words which describe your realtionship with your mother as a child' once you'd thought of the 5 words, you then had to describe an instance where you felt this happened..so i said 'loving' and had to think of a particular moment where i felt it was loving and tell her. had to this for each word and the same again for my father. really hard remembering back. also lots of stuff like 'did you ever feel frightened?' describe an instnace where you felt frightened. 'when do you remember first being separated from your mother, tell me about it' 'who disciplined you..what was the discipline, think of an instance and tell me' EVERYTHING had to be described by a particular incident! we had to talk about losses/deaths and how the family dealt with it and if it changed relationships..that was hard, i lost my father and best friend very close togther when i was 16 and she really cross questioned me endlessly about how it affected me. we also lost some friends and and another friends 2yr old son in a car accicent a couple of years ago and she wanted to know alot of detail...dh apparently got very upset talking about that..so much so she offered to stop the tape..poor dh....all in all it was about 1 1/2 hrs each..although dh went over as she had to get another tape out for him! we both felt really drained afterwards, it was certainly hrder and more probing thatn i thought..not sure when we hear the feedback..or who from...we now have separate interviews with our own sw this week..dh's is this avo, mine is on thurs. i'm not sure if we are going over last weeks interviews or what? guess we'll find out later..

right i'm off to walk the dog as there seems to be a lull in the rain

love to all

kj x


----------



## Nats

Where does the time go!
It seems that we have so many on here now, I come back on to catch up and there are several pages!!

I promise I will catch up with everyone.

Well we met the FP which went really well and she left is with another picture. We feel like we got alot out of the meeting and it certainly broke the ice.
Panel is 15th, so a week today, then we are due to start intros about 8th June with a moving in date of 15th June. They said it couldnt be any earlier as they arent allowed to move in within a month of matching panel, but im sure the time is going to whizz by.
I think its all starting to sink in..even though we started this process nearly 3 years ago.......  

Ruthie- Looks like we are not far behind you......Wishing you loads of luck in Thursday!

Hi to 

kj, Jennifer, Viva, Karen, Boomer, Kimmy, C, JD, Superal, Sanita, Lauren, Jo, Cindy...and hopefully I havent missed anyone!...sorry if I have!

Natsxx


----------



## Lauren

Hi Nats - so happy for you that things are really moving forwards now.  Glad everything went well with FP and it really won't be long now before your little one is home with you.

KJ - gosh your interviews sounded really tough going and very draining.  You do wonder sometimes why they need so much detail about particular things which really don't seem to have any relevance to your capabilities as parents.  I'm sure you've probably done the worst now and you will sail through the rest.

Sanita - how did your weekend go?  Hope the news of your adoption was received well by your dh's ex-wife and children.  

Boomer - I totally echo everyone elses thoughts on here - if all else fails get yourself down to your local internet cafe and keep us updated!!

Jennifer - Good luck for Thursday.  Hope you are managing to get your book completed.  Wot a nitemare thought that they didn't mention it to you before!

Sorry I haven't got time to do personals to everyone - so many of us now!  Big hugs to all of you who are having a hard time at the moment or getting frustrated with the waiting and to all the rest hope things are still moving along positively.

No news here, SW is coming round tomorrow night, not really sure why, maybe to sign off Form F?!?

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Hope you are all ok.

Nats, the foster parents sound great, it must make such a difference to everything.

KJ, I can't believe that interview blimey talk about the 3rd degree!

Sanita, let us know about the weekend  when you can, I am interested in how the news has been recieved

Boomer, how are you feeling?

Jennifer, two more sleeps !!!!!!

Karen, sending my love and best wishes

Ruthie, how is it all going?

Rianna, Tracey and Magenta how are you coping this week? At least we are all waiting in good company!!

Barbarella, you will love Paris it is a beautiful, romantic city

Lauren, I hope things are still going smoothly for you

Viva, your God children sound lovely glad you had a good visit

Laine, how are you are things ok?

Pam are you doing ok?

Sorry to those I have missed, I smile every time at the long list we have formed!
Love to all JD xx


----------



## cindyp

Just a quickie as I need to phone my sister back, like JD says this list gets longer and longer   

Nats, Ruth, less than a week to go, can't wait to hear more about your little boys.

To everyone else, hope things are going as well as you can hope for (SS withstanding   ).

Will check in tomorrow when I have more time.

love
Cindy


----------



## jan welshy

Well, just ordered a load of books as listed here, not all obviously as t6oo expensive and too heavy to begin with. Feels a little more real now. Hope you are all well.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## magenta

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok and you are enjoying the sunny weather.

I started dong personals and then got lost half way down...it is lovely to hear everyone's stories - but keeping up is too much for my wine-soaked brain tonight.  just know you are all in my thoughts and prayers - whatever is happening in your life right now (illness; family worries; work; introductions; panels....)

I had a wonderful, glorious, fantastic, splendiferous week in France on holiday.  I ate too much and I drank too much and i had afternoon snoozes and mid-morning wine and it wsa just brilliant.  Shame I had to come back really( ) Glad to be home though and work wasn't too bad so it feels as though May might be my month - a month to count my blessings and enjoy life, each day at a time.  Do you think it would be morally wrong to pray for a link this month too?  

Better go - holiday laundry churning through on the machine and next load is due for drying.

magenta xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Magenta,

sounds like you had a great holiday.....definately an adult one, and with any luck you last adult-only one!!

and what's morally wrong with wanting to be matched with some little child who has had a rubbish start to life and is waiting to find a family like yours.....if anything i think it would be morrally wrong not to want it to happen quicker..... 

hi to everyone else. 

xxxxruthie


----------



## Boomerang girl

Hi everyone- nats glad the fp meet went well- sanita was it you? so many posts! that had that adult attachment interview? wow- we never had that thank god!!

well, good news is Ihave finished work, bad news I still have three reports and three schemes of work to write, good news is because of that I can keep the lptop for two weeks which should give us time to buy one!

agency decision maker said yes last night, and an hour later a video of strawberry popped through our letterbox- she is just so amazing!!

today I feel very very emotional- tomorrow I will meet her- how can something so good happen to me?

its also my wedding anniversary but dh is asleep (works nights)- so now I'm whizzing off to do the pre bby thing and have eyebrow wax, eyelash tint, nails done and haircut (for the last time ever!!!)
love to all, will post later when I am more of a yummy mummy

boomer
x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

hi boomer,

have you worn the tape out yet? we nearly did ours.

and you deserves every minute of happiness youre experiencing.....its been a long time in coming after all!

i'm sure youre going to look gorgeous for your intros tomorrow......i'm sure it'll be great,

xxxruthie


----------



## Mummyof2

Boomer - wonderful news that the agency decision maker said yes and I bet that video is great.  Good luck for the intros tomorrow.  

magenta - sounds like a great holiday.  

Welshy - happy reading.  I've read quite a few autobiographies on adoption and found them really interesting but a little daunting in parts.  I'm currently reading blue eyed son by Nicky Campbell and he says that adopted children never get over the knowledge that they are second best to the child that their adoptive parents couldn't have - very sad.  

kj - we were asked the same questions as you but we weren't taped thankfully!!  We had to write down all that we discussed with sw and it took ages.  

nats - sounds like things are going great guns - well done.    

Lauren - the book is coming along very slowly but at least something is materialising now.  I was really panicking for a while there.  

Jilldill - 2 more sleeps to go and I'm worrying already!   

Cindy - have you heard anything from ss yet?

Ruthie - good luck - I'm sure you won't need it though  

Right, must get back to the family book.

All the best to everyone

Jennifer


----------



## keemjay

boomer, how exciting to get the tape, i'm all tingly thinking about how that would feel. only one more sleep    too

jennifer, not long for you now either, glad the book is nearly sorted, phew

Nats all go go go for you too, i bet the time whizzes by... 

magenta..your hols sounds luuurvely, and i agree with ruthie, its def morally right to pray for a match this month 

well dh had a 1 to 1 yesterday and the conclusion from his taped attachment interview was that he's normal  apparently i am too, thank god for that!! the sw was very impressed with the efforts he's made to get involved with our friends children and thought his evaluations on what he's learnt were very good. so he's all happy with himself  my 1 to 1 is on thurs and then we have a joint one next week where we are going to concentrate on loss, death, and our infertility, oh joy, better get the wine in the fridge for after that one!

love to all

kj x


----------



## Boomerang girl

oops it was u keemjay not sanita that had the mammoth interview!!!! glad dh is deemed normal.

just spent 2 hours rabbiting on in hairdressers about strawberry. I haven't even met her yet! I am SO going to be one of those annoying mums who doesn't shut up about their kids!!


----------



## momo

Hi everyone!

Haven't posted for a while as nothing much happening- no news on when we will ever go to panel. Been keeping up with the rest of you though (well trying to!).

Boomer-  wishing you all the very best for your first meet tommorow- how very exciting for you- bet you won't sleep tonight!

Keemjay- good luck for your one to one on Thursday!

Magenta- your holiday sounded fantastic- lucky you! Hope you get a match soon.

All the best to everyone else


Momo x


----------



## alex28

my gosh we are busy on here......

here goes....

Boomer - great to hear about the tape - must of been fab to see it - bet you had an empty box of kleenex by the end of the first showing!!!    hope you arelooking very glam now after all your pampering - and sooooooooo good luck for tomorrow - appreicate you will be very busy but cant wait to hear how you got on. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi momo!!! 

Keemjay - my DH was dreading his 1-2-1 but actually really enjoyed it - glad you are enojying it so far anyway and not too much wine in front of the SW - she will frown upon that im sure!!  

Jennifer - as before not long to go now - again cant wait to hear your news.

Magenta - holiday sounds fab!! My dad lives in France and we had planned to see him (due to travel on day of panel) but u/f my little cat is having kittens and therefore dont really want to leave her along with them and my other cat for a week so will have to delay things for now.  mmmm lots of red wine and yummy cheese and bread.....can feel it piling on already!!!

hope everyone else is doing ok.

well i got a shock call this am from our SW.  She called to say she had not received our family trees and eco-maps!!! well this was the first time anything has been mentioned about these - she said "oh did i not leave you some blank forms to complete?".......uh "NO!!!!", oh well i need them really soon....so i then had to get an explanation of what an eco-map is etc - ok fine - at least i know what to do but a little annoying that i dont have very long to get it done and have to wait for SS to actually send me the form to complete!!  Also she has decided to interview DH's parents instead of our third other referee, said she was happy with how the others had gone and thought it would be nice to talk to inlaws about their support etc.

so anyone know of any good family tree templates i can get for free on-line?


----------



## Mummyof2

alex - sounds like my sw!!  I got my family tree template off genes reunited for free.  Looked professional and saved lots of hassle of me trying to work it out.


----------



## Barbarella

Thanks for the mentions ladies... can't wait for Paris.. have been once before, but not with dh, so this will be extra special... 

Boomer - am so happy for you... very best of luck for tomorrow, not that you will need it.  Can't wait to hear how the first meeting went. 

JenniferF - just wanted to comment on Nicky Campbell's autobiography - I suppose he can't help his the way he feels... but I personally don't see adoption as 2nd best, it's a completely different path and a reason for what we've been through - to make us the kind of people who CAN adopt.  I really hope I can instill enough positivity into my child about it that they don't have any feelings like that in their life.  I know it's unlikely they won't have any issues, but like you, I found what he said quite sad too.

KJ - blimey your HS sounds pretty daunting being taped.  We were asked all the things you mention, but it was pretty relaxed. Well done you !!

Alex - can't believe your SW forgot to tell you about eco maps and family tree... best of luck with that. 

Sorry can't do other personals as I've only just done one and it's out of date already - in only a few days... LOL. 

Love and luck to all...
Cx


----------



## superal

Just popping in to wish Boomer lots of luck for tomorrow, not as though you'll need it.

Have a wonderful day when you meet Strawberry, it's such an amazing feeling when you meet them for the first time & that memory will last with you forever.

Don't forget to take your camera & some hankies!!

Look forward too reading how just first day went.

I bet your a yummy mummy now!

Love
Andrea
xx

PS Hello to everyone else you are in my thoughts but LOST is on in a little while & the sofa & a glass of wine are calling out my name!


----------



## cindyp

Hello Everyone

I did a long post earlier and then everything went skewy   

So as I was saying:

Jennifer, I'd suggest a lot of red wine and chocolate for your last two sleeps but if you're DS is anything like mine you might regret it in the mornings     Glad to hear the family book is going OK.

Boomer, Happy Anniversary, enjoy your pampering as your life will never be the same after tomorrow and there might not be much chance of "beauty days".  

Ruth, don't wear the tape out     

To both of you, doesn't it feel strange watching your telly and thinking "That's our child!"?  We were fortunate that the foster carers gave us video clips of our DS during their time with him so although we didn't have him we've been able to see some of his first steps, his first birthday and Xmas, it's definitely been something to treasure.

Magenta, sounds like you had a great holiday.  I wouldn't swap my DS for anything but I must admit to occasionally missing those "adult" holidays.  I don't think it's morally wrong at all to pray for a link, we'll all pray with you.

KJ, sounds like the Home Study is going well, although I'm glad we were never taped as I would have found that far too intimidating.  Good on you both for getting through it.

Alex, sounds like you've got a really good SW there, NOT!!  I wouldn't worry too much about the family tree template, it's just immediate family so they know who the kids are going to be interacting with rather than the whole background of your family.  Best of luck.

C, my DH took me to Paris for my 40th and we both loved it, enjoy.

I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs and gritting my teeth.  The problem with the adoption process the 2nd time around is that's it's a bit like being pg for the 2nd time.  You kind of forget how painful it can be until you start getting the twinges in your bum.  I chased SS again and was basically given the "you've done it before, you know the process, just be patient" speech.  It would appear that although we've been assigned a SW, the assignation hasn't been officially signed off by her manager.  That's why she hasn't been in contact yet.  You would have thought that nearly 8 weeks after our initital contact they could have kept us in the loop without me having to nag them.  Oh well, back to gritting my teeth and twiddling my thumbs.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## KarenM

Hi All

Thank you all for your good wishes.  Just to say though that my grandad hasn't died.  He's currently in a residential care home and is waiting to go to nursinig care.  However he has senile dementure and due to recent illness does not communicate at all.  When he looks at you its as though he stares straight through you (its the intensity of his eyes that I can't get out of my head).  There was no recognition at all from him of my mum and I being there.  Mum had to do a letter whilst we were there to say if anything should happen not to resucitate him.  It just all seems so final and he hasn't even gone.  Just thought I'd better explain but sorry if TMI.

Barbarella - I felt exactly the same way as you but kept myself sane with lots of holidays, meals out and late nights!!  

Tracy - Good luck with going on the National register hope you get some joy through that route.

Viva - sounds like a lovely weekend.  Good luck for the info evening

KJ - sounds like a really intense interview, we did nothing like that.  Glad you got some feedback about their findings.  Good luck for the your appt on Thurs.

Nats - Great news on the meeting.  Why can't your little man move in untila month after matching panel?  Not heard of that before.

Lauren - Hope the visit was for signing off the form F, another step closer....

Welshy - happy reading, just been to the uni library for my fill of books for my assignment so we can be the bookworm club!!

Magenta - sounds like you had a great time and sounds just like my kind of holiday.  No harm in praying.  Will say one for you tonight.

Boomer - Enjoy your video and don't wear it out, have fun doing the yummy mummy stuff and Happy Anniversary and have a great day tomorrow

Jennifer - glad to hear you got the album done and good luck for Thursday.

Alex - There is a microsoft package called visio but not sure if you can get a free download.  I do my org charts on it at work.  Hope you got on ok getting the eco map done.

Cindy - how frustrating.  Hope you get the SW to contact you soon.

Not much to report here.  Going through a bit of a phase with our eldest and finding it hard to get something to work to change her behaviour, the usual methods have failed so far, so we may be resorting to the sticker chart.  Youngest is getting really cheeky.

I am also in trouble with DH.  As you know I have booked a day on the steam railway with family and friends to celebrate the girls legal adoption. Well its booked for Sun 21st and as Leeds fans DH is now really miffed that he will miss the play off final.  He keeps saying we will have to catch an early train back or he may put on a stomach upset (he's been told in no uncertain terms that that is not an option!!!)  So I've offered to buy him a hand held radio so he can listen in from  time to time and we will record the game.

Its getting late and my pillow is calling.  I am getting up earlier now as dh and I have invested in some exercise machinery and I am doing something in the mornings before I go to work.  It is working so far.

TTFN
Karen x


----------



## superal

Hi Everyone

Karen - please forgive me as I have re -read your original message about your Grandad & know where does it say that he died BUT that's what I and many more had thought had happened.  Sorry for the confusion, your going through a bad enough time about him with out us all killing him off.

Boomer- hope the day had been a really good one for you, you've had the sun shining on you!

Molly - hope DD is settled with you & your enjoying your first day home together, the first of the rest of your lives, enjoy 

Cindy - have sent you a PM, hope you don't mind.

Hello to everyone else, I'm off now to pick DD up from school.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1

Hi All,

I have no news at all but thought i'd pop by and say hi again, we are just waiting to start the prep course in Sept.

This is quite a week for some of you GOOD LUCK

What's happening with the meet is anything arranged ?

Fiona


----------



## Boomerang girl

right girls,
absolutely shattered and need to sit down with dh and have a glass of champers and a cuddle, so no personal replies sorry but here goes.....

we rock up to the house following foster dad's instructions and there she is in his arms waiting out the front, well that was it I had tears running down my face she is so so very lovely I wish I could describe how amazing she is! she was "prompted by them into giving us a little cuddle and let us kiss her on the cheek then she showed us into the house and we sat down- she took a bit of time playing with her noew toy and rightly so hung around near her very special foster carers, then eventually she stared at dh, walked up to him and put her arms in the air to be picked up to sit on his lap- phwwwooooar! what an emotional moment even he struggled to keep it together! that was it,daddy's girl fot the next half an hour, taking him toys and stories, little smiles and giggles for me and I had to clap at everything she did!

then she wanted her video on, and she obviously decided mummy was okay too, and came over and put her arms up then snuggled up on my lap sucking her thumb and watching the video.  I could have just stayed in that moment forever!

we had to go soon after because the first visit should only be half an hour to an hour andit was almost 2 hours- and strawberry was ready for a nap it was a huge day for her!

tomorrow we re there nearly all day and it just goes on from there, the planis now for us to bring her home forever on the 20th, which is 2 days earlier than previously planned. I can't wait I am so in love!

such an amazing day
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona1

amazing story i have tears in my eyes congratulations.

Fiona


----------



## keemjay

ah boomer, you sound on  i too am all teary reading about your wonderful day
hope you have a lovely time tomorrow too 

kj x


----------



## KarenM

Boomer

That is a memory to cherish forever and do because they grow up so quick.  Sounds like you have had a great day and excellent news on dd coming home earlier than planned.

Enjoy tomoorw and the remainder of your visits.

Karen x


----------



## magenta

boomer - you have me sitting here in tears of joy.  I am soooo unbelievably happy for you both.

magenta xx


----------



## Jo

What a wonderful post, had me smiling and saying ahhhhhhh so much 

Well done !!!!

Jo
x x x


----------



## Barbarella

OMG Boomer.. how wonderful.  I am in tears of joy for you here as well... I can't wait for you to have your daughter home.. you deserve to be a happy family.  Well done both of you and many many congratulations on being a Mummy and Daddy.... happy  
Love Cxx


----------



## Barbarella

IT'S OFFICIAL.... We heard back today and we're officially approved adoptive parents....

OMG I cannot wait.  I am so excited after reading Boomer's post... I hope it's not too long...!!

Karen massive (((hugs))) to you - thank you for sharing that, at least we now know what you are going through and can give you support when you need it.  I wonder if dd is picking up on your sadness - children are so intelligent aren't they...!  Sorry, don't mean to teach you to suck eggs...   .. or maybe she's just being a normal child..   I hope she picks up soon anyway..!!

Love C xx


----------



## saphy75

OMG !!! it's all moving on here   

Boomer so good to read your news hun, my eye filled up  

congratulations Barbarella 

Karen  just shout if you need anything

Jennifer best of luck for tomorrow hun   (although i'm sure you wont need it) try not to worry you'll be fine

sorry no more personals as i'm almost fit to burst with my news, WE ARE BEING CONSIDERED FOR A 2 MONTH OLD BABY !!!! we found out yesterday and it is moving so fast the baby's sw is pushing to meet us so it has been arranged for TOMORROW !!! I know that there is still a way to go and there are no guarantees but i'm sooooooo excited, i so hope this works out   please wish us luck  

pam xx


----------



## Jo

Pam
Wishing you all the luck in the world !!!

let us know as soon as you can about how it goes 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## KarenM

Pam

That is fanbloomingtastic, can't believe how much happiness is on this thread right now.  Puts a smile on my face when things are so poop here.

Hope things go well tomorrow and can;t wait to read what happened.

Karen x


----------



## keemjay

wow pam, how exciting for you, really hoping it all works out for you
   for tomorrow!!!

kj x


----------



## Ange K

Boomer - I felt that I was with you in the room the way you described your first meeting....tears rolling down my face....how wonderful!! Can't wait to hear about your visit tomorrow! Did you have far to travel?

Congratulations to Barbarella! This thread is so inspirational - it gets me so excited!

Love to everyone else!

Ange x


----------



## alex28

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boomer - again im sat here with tears of joy for you both - what an amazing day you have had!!!!

Barb - Glad its all offical and hope your wait is not too long now.

Pam - omg........2 month old baby..............wow.......even more wow....... hope all goes well tomorrow.....

well i have some good news to share too!!! my little cat had 3 kittens tonight!!! only found out she was expedcting last week and the vet said it would be 2 weeks but here we are less than a week later and out pop 3 little darlings - so im Grandmummy now!!!!!!


----------



## cindyp

What a great day.

Boomer, your post was just wonderful, enjoy every moment as Karen says they grow up so fast.  Looking forward to hearing more.

Pam, that sounds fantastic, keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news.

Barbarella, congratulations to you too, let's hope you get a match quickly.

Happy birthday to Grandmummy Alex's kittens, I bet they look really cute.

Karen, apologies for the misunderstanding.  Sorry to hear the eldest is going through a phase, although Babarella could be right and she's picking up on all the stress that you're going through.  As my DS and your youngest are around the same age I can sympathise with the cheeky behaviour.  Don't they know just how to push all the buttons     I can also sympathise with the DH situation as mine is also a Leeds fan.  We have been offered a weekend's babysitting to allow us to go away, but my DH can't decided on a suitable date because of all the World Cup fixtures!  God protect us from football fanatics, oh no too late I married one   

Hope everyone else is well

love
Cindy


----------



## jilldill

What a day girls !!!!!!!

Boomer your description was wonderful you have had us all in tears enjoy every second

Pam, I can't believe it keep us up to date woth everything

Barbarella, wonderful news one more in the gang well done you really great news

Jennifer, nearly time let us all know as soon as you can

Laine, how are you doing?

Lou how is the course going?

Cindy P, how are you and DS any news yet?

Love to everyone else lets hope all this good news continues for all of us!!!!!

Love JD xx


Karen, hugs to you take care

Magenta, how was the holiday?


----------



## Barbarella

OMG Pam... how wonderful... !!  2 months old as well.... that has filled me with renewed hope as we are approved for as young as possible.  That would be my dream come true...  Anyway, enough about me.... YOU YOU YOU... OMG keep us posted, will be waiting with baited breath for your posts now....!!

Thanks for the congrats everyone...


----------



## Ruthiebabe

wow boomer, your visit sounded amazing!! you must be sooo happy. i can totally sympathise with the tears when you first saw her....am going to have to try really hard not to blub myself when it happens.

and pam, a 2 month old....that sounds great!! let us know what happens.

congrats barbarella and alex too!!

i'm just sittign here at home twiddling my thumb. panel is less than an hour away, but we don't go, just have to wait. i wasn't worried about it till yesterday when i got an email from our sw with a long list of questions we've already answered a million time like...how long you taking off work? ....are you using contraceptives....are you going to try IVF at a later stage....very annoying, and then started me worrying about it all. so now i can't decide whether to go up and have a shower, but the dippy SW might ring with more last minute questions, or wait till 10, then have a quick one, so i don't miss the call afterwards......i've also got PMT so am feeling extra emotional.....wish i could just fast forward an hour.  maybe i should have gone to work then i would at least be busy.

anyway....will let you know what happens.....better go have a shower really!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alex28

ohhhhhh how exciting........i will keep checking all morning for your news...........


----------



## momo

Wow!- its all happening on here isn't it?- really fills you with hope on these long periods of waiting for something to happen!

Boomer- you had me in tears reading your post- if i ever get to your stage i'm sure i would cry too at the first meeting- well probably all of them!  Hope your meeting today goes very well too- bet you won't want to leave her at the end of the day!

Barbarella- Congratulations- Hope you don't have to wait too long!!

Pam- Wow - a 2 month old- how absolutely fantastic!- wishing you all the very best!!!

Ruthiebabe- Good luck at panel today- looking forward to hearing your good news later!

Have a great day everyone!

Momox


----------



## keemjay

poor you ruth, what about doing something like clearing out a drawer or soemthing that you dont usually do..it'll help pass the time 
i thought these days everyone HAD to go to panel..maybe thats just our LA 

i'm sitting around too, waiting for the sw to turn up for my 1 to 1, just taken the dog for a long walk so hoping he doesnt jump up at her with his muddy paws...

boomer thinking of you today   

kj x


----------



## Emcon

We had a call from our SW yesterday, I got really excited because I thought she was calling with a match, but she just wanted to touch base with us as we hadn’t spoken since panel about 6 weeks ago and to let us know that she was searching very hard for us and that there were lots of children coming through care proceedings, to which I got very excited, which makes me feel bad because ultimately our new daughter is going to someone else’s loss.  BUT we are still feeling very positive, we go on holiday for a week 26th May for a week a last family holiday with just the three of us (we hope!).    

Karen - just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your Granddad, I lost my Granddad nearly 4 years ago and the last time I saw him he did not know we were even there, I try to remember him as he was before he got ill.  I still find it very hard to talk of him which is silly I guess it is because he will never see how I and my family have grown, my son was only 2 when granddad passed away but he does still remember him and loves to look at the pictures of himself with granddad Take care of yourself.

Boomerang - you have brought tears to my eyes, they will think I have gone mad at work.  Enjoy this time, because as Karen has already said ”they grow up too quick”.  It won’t be long until she will be home with her new mummy and daddy.

Pam - wow you must be soo excited, good luck for today.

Ruth - How did it go yesterday?

So no time for any other personals but hi to you all.

Take care 

Em


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

well......its official!!!  the match has been approved.... hurray!!!!      

apparently they were all very complimentaary and really liked the book....even though they will probably be picking glitter off their clothes all day! ooops!

happy happy happy!!

hopefully jennifer will be on soon with more good news! what a great day!

xxxxxxxxxxxxruthie


----------



## superal

Wow...........................what wonderful and exciting news for so many of you.

boomer - that day will stay with you for ever & your going to have loads more like that.  So happy for you!

Pam - WOW!! keep us informed as to what goes on, it's really exciting & promising news, fingers crossed.

Ruth - WOW! at last it's official & things can start to move on for you all.

Sorry no more personals, got to dash to take DD for a hearing test, it's all go at the moment, at least she is over her chicken pox.

Love to everyone.

Andrea
x


----------



## Nats

Ruthiebabe- Well done for the match!!.....Im starting to get butterflies for ours next week!!

Boomer- Your story filled me with excitement and brought a tear to my eye...hope you have yet another wonderful day with her!

Pam - Keeping everything crossed for you!!....hope the good news comes through soon. xx

kj - Hope the one to one goes well...I must admit that I felt I got alot out of ours when I met the sw, but then again she has been wonderful throughout the whole process.

Em - Im sure the call will come. I found the first 3 months tough but then started to do lots of things I kept putting off and the next 9 months whizzed by and here we are today, waiting for our matching panel with pooey...(sorry thats what the foster parent has nicknamed him!)

Karen - Im sorry to hear about your grandad, my nan suffered the same problems and I did go and see her once when she was in the nursing home, but it was a sad visit and my last...I still have so many good memories though....one being that she used to sit and crimp my hair alot!!.....Now that is going back! LOL
We were told that by law a child cannot move in with the adoptive parents within 28 days of matching panel.....perhaps its just thier guidlines and not everyones?.

Will try to pop back later to catch up with everyone else.....so Hi to everyone!......this is just such a lovely end to a busy week!.

Natsxx


----------



## fiona1

I really can't keep up with everyone.

What fab news so so many of us.

Good luck to those of you who are meeting your children today or soon, i can't wait until i'm in your position.

Fiona


----------



## keemjay

YAY RUTHIE!!    
( after i typed earlier i remembered it was matching panel not approval panel but didnt have time to change it as sw knocked on the door!)

1 to 1 went ok, they really pick up on stuff from the attachment interviews, they def know what they're doing! 
best thing is that she is making arrangments to book panel for the end of August  didnt think it would be so soon at all...said this to her and she said that all is going so well so far and they cant envisage any problems so theres no reason not to get cracking! we have a pretty intense schedule of visits over June cos she and us are away in July, but it should all get done in time. I just dared to dream for a minute about being matched by Christmas, but then i gave myself a slap..very unlikely indeed but guess its ok to dream once in a while.....

kj x


----------



## Barbarella

FANTASTIC NEWS RUTHIE... well done you !!!  You must be over the moon.  What happens now?  Lots of details please, and timescales...!!!

Em - I know I will feel like that when our SW calls... she is going to keep in touch once a month.  It will be very disappointing when she just says she wants a chat...lol...as lovely as she is.

KJ - well done on the 1-1... your SW certainly does seem to be digging right in doesn't she...lol...!!

Thanks for the mentions.... 
Love Cx


----------



## alex28

Ruthie 

  CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!  

Cant wait to hear more details. xxxx


----------



## superal

Hi quick hello again..............DD passed her hearing test 100% this time so big hugs & kisses for that one BUT what has annoyed me is the nurse who did the test asked me at the end if I'd got any concerns regarding DD, I replied NO, she then said so apart form her hearing which is now fine & her lazy eye, which she has an appointment at the hospital for she is fine.  ( we can not notice DD lazy eye!) everything is OK.

Yes I replied again to which she replied I wonder why her file is so thick then?

Like you do you explain that they could have her old notes with the new ones & she looked & I could see DD old name on one of the files, oh she's adopted, DD is sat in front of her, luckily we have never kept it a secret.

What happend next knocked me for 6, she asked me if MY DD still sees her Mum!

I put on a smile & said I'm her Mum & NO she doe's not see her birth Mum.  I think she could tell from my tone that I was not impressed & she quickly said the usual oh isn't she lovely, your so lucky, what a wonderful thing you've done.

I just wanted to scream at her but I didn't, you become thick skinned & learn to smile through it all but I know when I tell DH he will hit the roof & will most probally want to complain!

Life is just so horrid at times that's why it's nice to read everyone's wonderful & exciting news.

On a differnet note:-

I'm sure Molly won't mind me telling you all that her DD move in yesterday & things are going really great for them, she sounds so happy & I'm sure when she has a spare moment, if you ever get a spare moment that she'll let you all know how things are going.

Rant over time to go & do some house work, oh the joy!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Andrea,

good news about DD's hearing but what an awful nurse.......some people just can't help being so nosey. but imagine being so clueless to discuss it in front of her.  

and that's great about molly.....she must be so happy. thanks for letting us know.

have decided to have a little gathering and a bbq tonight...might as well considering the weather is not supposed to last till the wekend.....have to go buy a couple of bottles of bubbly!

xxxxruthie.


----------



## Ruthiebabe

sorry barbarella somehow didn't see you msg...timescales are a little longer then we'd hoped but not too bad really. we all meet next week to plan the intro period. and then that starts on the 30th. it was supposed to start after the meeting next week, but FPs going on hols so we have to wait till the come back......still gives me time to finish the last few things in the house!

xxx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

It is really nice on a beautiful sunny day to read lovely news...

Boomer - a lovely post on your special day, tears in my eyes too  

C - Congrats!

Alex - Congrats! to you Grand Mummy, awwww three little fur babies how sweet.     Will you be keeping any?

Pam - wonderful news, can't wait to hear more.

Ruthie - Congrats! to you with the match, how exciting.

Jill - I'm ok thanks!

Karen - sorry to hear about your grandad and your dd.  Remember we are all here for you.

KJ - well done with your one to one and panel for August, that's great.

Jennifer - been thinking of you on/off all day, hope to hear from you soon.

Viva - good luck with the open evening.

Welshy - enjoy the reading.

Lauren - glad things are going well for you.

Nats - good news on the meeting.

Magenta - glad you enjoyed your holiday.

Em & Tracy - hope you are matched soon.

Cindy - hope sw contacts you soon.

Hello to everyone I haven't personally mentioned.  

Laine


----------



## gillywilly

WOW What a few days on here!!!! Read through the last few pages with tears in my eyes - tears of joy! 

Boomer the visit sounds amazing really wonderful!!!!!!!!!
Ruthie  Brilliant hope next few weeks fly by!!!
Pam 2 months bet you would never have dreamt of it.
Alex baby kittens OMG bet you're busy!!!

Karen - so sorry things are so tough at moment. Hope you are ok and managing to get through.

Hi to everyone else. 
Got to get a tissue!
Gill


----------



## gillywilly

Jennifer - hope you are busy celebrating !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Gill


----------



## alex28

Jennifer - hope all has gone well today?

Molly - sending you our love - you must be so thrilled....cant wait for an update.....though suppose i will have to  

Andrea - glad DD check up was all ok - what a nightmare of a nurse - how very rude - people are ignorant, we have found that already and we have not been to panel yet!! i suppose its cos they dont knowhow it all works or maybe im being naive!!!

Laine - hope things are ok with you - we maybe will keep one of them but have homes already for the other 2. so cute they are!!!

Gill - nice to hear from you honey.  Hope time is flying by for you and Col. xx

hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Good News.  We are recommended for approval for a child aged 1-3 years, either sex.  Phew.  Up to 1.30am last night finishing off the family book but it looked good and sw was pleased with it and one of the 12 panel members in particular raved about it.  We had to answer a few questions to the panel but pretty straightforward and nothing tricky.  Glad it's over though - what an emotional day.  Afterwards Dh and I went out to celebrate and had a lovely pub lunch sitting outside in the sunshine.  

Once again, thanks for all your thoughts and good wishes.

Jennifer


----------



## Ruthiebabe

hi jennifer... congratulations!!!! have a lovely evenings celebration,

xxxxxruthie


----------



## Mummyof2

Boomer - what a fantastic story and I am so glad that all went so wonderfully well for you and dh when you met your gorgeous dd to be.

Ruthie - Wonderful news - Huge congratulations to you and dh.

Pam - 2 months old - Wow.  How lucky are you.  Brilliant news.

Superal - great to hear that dd passed her hearing test 100%.  What a horrible nurse - huge hugs to you for the major upset.  Of course you are her mum.  Poor you meeting an ignorant person like that.

Barbarella - Great news - it's now offical.  Yippee.  Huge congrats to you.

Alex - wow - kittens.  Great news.

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.  You really are a great bunch.  We are off on our hols for a long weekend tomorrow so I hope this weather holds out  

Jennifer


----------



## superal

Congratulations Jennifer & DH!  enjoy your weekend away, more celebrating   

Thankyou everyone who agrees with me that the nurse was an ignorant woman but DH is not happy & when I've spoken to a few more mums tonight they have not had a kind word to say about her also, this made DH want to complain even more!  

Alex- kittens, my DD would love one she will be envious but our dogs would not like one!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Andrea,
I probably shouldn't say this but I think I would put a complaint in about that ignorant woman. That has really made me angry I am really sorry you were on the receiving end of that. You are absolutely your DD's Mummy, ignorance! don't you just hate it!
Sorry to go on I just really felt for you, well done for keepinh your cool Love JD x


----------



## jilldill

Hi everyone,
what a day again!!!!!!

Boomer, Ruthie, Barbarella, Jennifer, Molly, you are making us all smile it's news like yours that keeps us all going!!!

Pam, any more news today?

Alex, how are the kitty cats? 

Laine, glad to hear you are ok

Magenta, are you getting out enjoying the sun or stuck in work?

Love to everyone take care speak soon JD x


----------



## cindyp

Jennifer, sent congratulations on the other thread but happy to send more     Have a great evening and a great weekend.

Ruthie, so so happy for you, can't wait to hear about your intros.  Enjoy the bubbly  .

Andrea, what an ignorant woman, you did well keeping your cool.  It's good news about DD's result.  Thanks for letting us know about Molly, I'm sure she's going to have her hands full for a while.

Hi to everyone else.

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM

Ruthie - Congratulations to you.  Not long now until you meet your little man.

KJ - Glad to hear your SW is being thorough.  Great news on August for panel.

Em - hope you don't have long to wait and have a lovely holiday.

Andrea - great news on DD results but can't believe the nerve of the woman.  Talk about insensitive but well done you on keeping your cool.

Nats - not long until Monday.  Love the avatar picture.

Laine - Hope you are getting on ok.

Jennifer - have posted you on your thread, but congrats again

Hi to everyone else.  About to start to get my head in gear for a day of essay writing tomorrow.  I am 1,000 words into a 3,000 word assignment and have tomorrow off to finish it.  Have a feeling the nice weather and the news on here will be a bit of a distraction.

Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl

jennifer- congrats congrats- thrilled for you!!
pam- WOW! totally have my fingers crossed for you!
alex- pass on my congrats to the new mummy cat xx
ruthie- wow- its real now! Hurrah! sopleased for you!


I am knackered- short post or dh will kill me-
amazing day- plenty of time with DD on our own- she is full of smiles and cuddles and so funny!
tomorrow we are taking her out all day on our own to a wild animal park, then I am staying to do tea bath and bed while dh comes home to look after our dog.

it is a 40 min trip each way, and today after the visit we did the nappy/ bottles/ beakers/ suncream etc shop!  DD loves her new buggy. tomorrow we are picking her FS up from school which will be nice.

right, off to bed- have just been doing work paperwork And I already have a Mummy's porridge brain happening! 
I would like to warn anyone also planning on using theinstant photo machine in boots. I think we have used up all the ink and paper available ntionally over the last two days printing off pics of us and DD!!

boomer
x


----------



## Barbarella

FANTASTIC NEWS JENNIFERF.... well done.  Sounded very similar to our experience 2 weeks ago...!!  I cannot believe it's already 2 weeks ago..!!

Boomer... sounds wonderful with your little girl... I am so happy for you.

Andrea - that nurse should be shot... unbelievable.  Ignorant people... !!!!!

Molly - fabulous news that your baby is home at last.. enjoy every minute.

Pam - can't wait for an update...

Thanks for the mentions..... Laine, hope you are ok...

Love C xx


----------



## saphy75

just a quick update as i'm very tired, everything went well today (i think) hopefully we will know more in the morning 

thanks for all your well wishes, they mean sooooo much to us but we still have a long way to go so please keep your fingers crossed for us

pam xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Guys

WOW   

What more can i say? What an amazing few days. I have just popped in to catch up and can't believe all the fantastic news. I have sat here and cried (tears of joy) boomers day one description, laughed ( quote that nurse should be shot!!) and smiled.

Firstly Boomer  , strawberry sounds fantastic and your into week will be a very special time for you all, treasure every moment. Time really does fly, it is 12 months for us very soon  Pooh bears is about the same age and i can just imagine what a little character she must be. And don't talk to me about photo ink, i am going to have to take out shares in lexmarc soon for the amount of ink i use, and if you start scrapbooking you will need a 2nd morgage, but it is soooooooooooo great.

Ruthie congrats on matching panel, the next few weeks will flyby and you will be meeting your little one soon.

Barbarella, you made me laugh about the nurse, but as one myself it makes me so mad that some can be sooooooooooooooooooooooo insensitive and give others a bad names. 

Andrea, as a nurse working with children and parents myself i would encourage you to make a complain because it is only by being made aware of there errors that people can learn from there mistakes. Glad DD passed here hearing test though.

Laine nice to here from you, you always impress me with you amazing list.

Karen, good luck with the essays  I don't miss doing them at the moment, but i am sure i will be asked to do more in the future, i don't know how i would cope. It is hard enough now juggling mummyhood with work.
Alex - Congrats! to you Grand Mummy, awwww three little fur babies how sweet.    Will you be keeping any?

Pam - wonderful news, any more updates

KJ -  Panel for August, that's great, and its good to have a dream, who know

Nats - good news on the meeting, sorry i haven't replied to you PM yet but i will. 

Cindy - hope SW contacts you soon, I know i am going to be terrible when we start again 

I have tried to remember most of the news but there is so much going to.

I had a lovely day yesterday with pooh bear we spent the day in the garden at his Nan and grandads and also went to the park with my sister.

Only 2 weeks on sunday till his christening, so i am going to do a bunk today an go shopping for an outfit, found a really nice dress in monsoon the other day but the one a tried on was a bit tight round the (.)(.) and i don't want to give the vicar and eyefull   so will have to try another store for the next size up. i have lost 3 stone since poohbear came home and i am nearly at my goal weight but my (.)(.) don't seem to have got any smaller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have a great weekend.

TTFN

PBMxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

andrea, my jaw dropped reading about that ignorant nurse, I simply cant believe she was so tactless to say those things, and in front of your daughter is unforgivable, i would certainly complain  

boomer, sounded like another lovely special day. tea, bath and bed today...aah that sounds fab  

saphy- will keep sending you    that this is the right one for you

alex, how are your little kitties?

pooh bears mummy - hope you find something nice to wear for the christening

looks like another sunny day starting here, dont you just love the summer  

love to all

kj x


----------



## superal

This thread is moving along so quickly it's hard to keep up, it's a good job I don't work all the time, how would I find time to catch up on all the wonderful news.

I'm off into school today, like I normally do on a Friday & DH has told me to mention to DD teacher what was said yesterday & go from there, thankyou to everyone for your advice.

Boomer - Another fantastic day, things are going so well for you & you've got all this lovely weather to take your DD out in.  You will feel tired after visits, even though you've waited so long to meet her & you can't wait to see her & give her all this wonderful love you have for her, it is tiring, try to relax in the evening BUT still keep us informed!!

Pam - Glad things went well yesterday with your SW, hope things are just as good today for you.  I have my fingers crossed for you, well not right at this moment as I'm not that good at typing in the first place but you know what I mean!

PBM - your message about the nurse coming from a nurse who works with children made me realise that she may just be ignorant but may be needs reminding about things like this, we've all put our foot in at some time of other BUT after talking to a few mums last night she seemed to have put her foot in it more than once.  Your note about the dress and (.)(.) had me in stitches, being in the same department (.)(.) my DH always says if you've got it flaunt it but I think at a vicar might be a differnet story!

Laine - nice to hear from you the other day, hope things are progressing nicely for you.

Karen - hope you are OK and looking forward to your celebartion day with the your girls.

Sorry just looked at the time & I' better go & get myself ready for school,sorry no more personal but love to everyone I've not mentioned.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

OMG How many posts!!!! You lot sure can Gas  

Just wanted to say how great it is to read all of your posts, such fab news on here just lately  

We went along to the info evening on Tuesday and was expecting to be really put off by the social wrokers saying they only had children of 4 or 5, the list is forever long etc etc but actually they seemed quite desperate! It was a really informative evening and the children they described were very young, i think the eldest was 3!  One of the women who has adopted said that when they came for their info evening there was 200 people   Well Tuesday there was only about 15 couples! 
So we've filled out our form and we're just waiting for someone to call now.  I asked about us moving and they said they like the initial visit to be in the home the child will live in, but she said what they may do is have the visit, then while we're waiting for the prep course which could be 6 months we can move, then they'll do a refresher visit in the new house.... That needs to be confirmed yet but sounds promising  

We also went out for dinner with my parents a few days ago and my mum started asking questions then said that inside she was really excited when we told them about adopting but she wasn't sure how to react, she thought maybe we was sad to be adopting    So panic over parents are on board  

Superal - People are just so ignorant at times, I agree you should complain might make her think! Glad DD's hearing test was ok though.

Alex - Congratulations on your new additions   Awwww so cute when they're tiny

Laine - Lovely to hear from you, hope you're doing well my dear  

Jennifer - Have a lovely weekend 

PBM - Well done on the weightloss, Bet DH isn't complaining about your (.) (.)  Good luck with the outfit hunt

Saphy - So thrilled   Huge Congrats! 

Boomer - Have a great day at the wild animal park - So Thrilled for you too  

Karen - Good Luck with the essay   Hope the other 2000 words come through quickly so you can get out in this glorious sunshine!

Nats - Will reply to your IM - Promise   Hope you're ok

Jo - Hope things are ok with you - Hopefully off to sevensisters for the bank holiday - Woo Hoo!

Welshy - Hope the reading is going well  

KJ - Yes I do love the summer    DH has had his new toy (frame tent) up in the garden last night to waterproof it so hoping the weather stays good so we can get away and use it!

Sorry to anyone i've missed but it's impossible to keep up!

Enjoy the weather everyone but don't forget to slap on the cream  

Kim xxxxxx


----------



## naoise

Hi everybody, sorry I haven't been around for a while things here and at work have been a bit hectic.

Jennifer just want to say congratulations to you both.

Andrea so sorry that you met one of the brainless people they are soo irritating. 

We had our last hs yesterday, went very well and she is very happy with us. She also mentioned about work, I am planning to leave work and be a stay at home mum, she asked could I give up work as soon as we go to panel, she was very keen that I do this. I don't want to get my hopes up but I can't help but think that she has something planned for us. So now I am worried about giving my notice to work and when to do it. I know that I am meant to give four weeks notice, but I am on holiday two weeks just before we go to panel, hopefully that will be our last holiday as a couple.  

Sorry not many personals have had no time to read all the posts I need to have a good catch up!

LOL KELi


----------



## Nats

Ok...here we go again.....and its only been about 24 hours since my last catch up!

Keli - Great news on the last hs visit....and you are right maybe they do have some sort of plan for you....Its so exciting to think that certain things may be the last as just a couple...and the next time will be as a family!

Kimmy - Im glad they didnt scare you!...when I made our initial contact they said the children were generally about 3 years old and look at us!...Catch up when you can!..im guessing you havent dusted the pimms off yet!..
Its also great news about your parents...the support from families is just the best.

Superal - Im sorry to hear about the nurse the other day....I wish that poeple didnr make rash comments when they have no real knowledge on the subject!..Im glad you put her right!..  

PBM - Oh 2 weeks, bet you cant wait!. I must admit that although I have lost weight all over, that particular area tends to stay well endowed!...too flat, too fat, too small, too short, too tall.....will we ever be happy!..  

Pam - we are all here waiting..in the hope that you have some more news for us soon. We have evrything crossed for you!!!

Alex- Oh little baby kittens, how cute!..Hope they are doing well.

Boomer - I just love logging on to see your news, its something that we all need to hear from time to time. 

Karen - Hope you are well under way with your essay!....I know how easy it is to go and enjoy the sunshine...seeing as we dont seem to get that much of it!
I thought it was about time I risked putting my piccie on!, although Cuthbert the camper van in the background has now gone to pastures new...and instead we got ourselves a caravan..must to dh's disgust!!  

Jennifer - Congrats again!

Oh well, 3 days till our matching panel....luckily work has kept me mega busy and havent had too much time to think....og course Sunday will be another story!

Hi to everyone else

Natsxx


----------



## saphy75

WE HAVE BEEN MATCHED TO A BABY BOY​
I'm still on  matching panel is on the 22nd of may !!! got to go now as i have loads to do 

pam xx


----------



## fiona1

Fab news, congratultion. I am so pleased for you.

All the great news on here gives us new one so much hope and something to aim for.

Keep the stories coming

Fiona


----------



## superal

Oh WOW Pam that is really good news     tears of joy for you.

22nd May for matching panel is quick as well, do you know how long after that before you do introductions to meet you SON?

That's cheered me up although I've been in tears again, tears of joy for you.

Hope your celebrating & beginning to think about what your going to need.

Love to you & your DH.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Jo

*Congratulations to you all !!!
Your dream is about to come true, I am so happy for you both

Love Jo
x x x
    *​


----------



## Jo

Kim
Glad the open evening went well , (ours isn't until June, still that will come round fast ), and that the SW were nice 
We have asked about moving and our agency said do it now or after, so we are waiting until after as we are only really thinking about it 

What a lovely day it is outside   , (glad I booked the day off), and lots of wonderful news on here 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## naoise

PAM fantastic news I am sure you are both delighted. This gives us all hope.

Jo I hope you are enjoying your sunbathing. 

LOL Keli


----------



## Lauren

Oh Pam what fantastic news!  A little baby boy - congratulations!!!  You and dh must be sooooooooo happy!  I am so pleased for you and totally echo everyone elses thoughts - good news like yours gives us all so much hope!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Nats

Me toooooo

Fab news Pam.....

xxx


----------



## gillywilly

WOW PAM TOTALLY FAB NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ENJOY CELEBRATING IF YOU HAVE TIME.
gILL


----------



## Laine

Great news Pam....woooohoooo  

Laine


----------



## Barbarella

Oh Pam, that is wonderful news.  Many many congratulations...!!  You give me hope, as I was told the youngest would be about 9 months to adopt... so it does happen sooner than that sometimes...!!

Best of luck with all the preparations, I'm sure you'll enjoy every minute.. how exciting!!!

Love Cx


----------



## keemjay

WOW Pam, thats faberoony news      
this thread is soooooooooo alive and kickin right now  

Nats..i'm not sure i can post to you now that i know you gave up Cuthbert the camper van for a caravan     only kidding, i'll get over it eventually  we have 1972 VW called Heinz...he aint going anywhere, even if he dies on us i'm having him laid to rest in our garden and filled with flowers. hopefully he's still get plenty of years left in him yet

right off to get BBQ on, friends coming over
have lovely weekends everyone, esp the soon-to-be mummies  

kj x


----------



## weeble

Just popping in to say, Pam Im over the moon for you hunny.​Many many congratulations.​       ​


----------



## KarenM

Pam

I am just beeming from ear to ear with you news.  That is fantastic and worth the wait no doubt.

Good luck for the 22nd and let us know about intro's etc as soon as you can.  Happy shopping

Karen x


----------



## cindyp

Pam

I can only echo what everyone else has said, fantastic news.

Happy shopping and I look forward to hearing more.

love
Cindy


----------



## wynnster

Pam, 

Soooooo chuffed for you   I can only echo everyone elses posts - HUGE Congrats you must be on cloud 9!

Kim xxxxx


----------



## alex28

Pam - hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be on cloud 9!!


----------



## TraceyH

Wow, how busy is this thread. 

Congratulations to everyone who has been approved at panel/matched at panel and doing intro's.  I am not too good at keeping an up-to-date individual list but I love reading everyone's news it is so encouraging.

We have contacted our SW and she is going to put our names on the National Adoption Register and also a register that incorporates only the surrounding counties.  We are only 20 mins from one county and an hour away from 2 others.  She called it the Consortium Register - never heard of it before but at least it opens the area a bit more.

Good luck to everyone else at whatever stage you are at.  Hope all is going well.

Tracey


----------



## jan welshy

WOW WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
My goodness, so much happening.
Boomer, what a story, I have no doubt that this match was meant to be.
Barb, congrats on the approval, how could they not approve you.
Pam, 2motnh old, what a dream.
Jennifer, congrats on approval
Ruthi, glad they finally found a match for you.
Keemjay, of course they want to book the panel so soon, how could they not with such a wonderful forever family waiting.
Sorry if I have missed loads out. Hope you are all well.
I have started reading as 3 books arrived yesterday. 3 weeks til first meeting soooo very nervous. Meant my departemnt school governor the other night, a family court judge. How wierd is that!!! Hope I can ask her advice if we need it. 
Off quad biking today and then the last match of the rugby season for Gwent Dragons and the Whisky Apppreciation Society DRagons Supporters.
Have a great weeekend all.
Love WELSY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## alex28

Tracey - our LA does the same. once approved we go onto the South West Consortium which covers Cornwall, Devon, Somerset and parts of Wiltshire like Swindon.

are you in sim area??


----------



## jilldill

Pam,
You have given us all hope that these miracles do happen I am just delighted to hear this news well done you.
Love JD x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hiya,

having a very lazy day today.....annoying DH by asking stupid questions about cricket.....why has he done that.....what's he doing....why did they cheer for that....i reckon if i have to sit and watch i can at least try and understand what's going on.....not sure DH is seeing it that way though.

was supposed to be finishing painting the new front door, but cant seem to get motivated. although as i only have 2 weekends to go before we start meeting boo i should really. ah well it won't take that long. thought i'd come on here and see what was going on. i'm looking forwrad to meeting up with everyone. lovely to put faces to names, and to hopefully meet some of the little-ones.

had a lovely evening on thursday, lots of bubbly and sat in the garden woith friends till nearly 11. was a bit itred at work on friday though! apparently boo loved his intro book....glitter and all! i don't suppose he really understands what it means but at least it won't be such a shock to him when we meet him.

molly....i hope your enjoying you first weekend at home with messpot.....i know i'm going to struggle sharing boo with DH.....but i suppose he was part of the process too!   

and boomer....hope you're having a fabulous day too. 

Pam, are you shopping today? i know you can't give us much details on here, but maybe one day you'll be able to tell us all about it....got a nickname for him yet?.....nosey-nora me!

hope you got your esay done karen, and i hope the others things in you life are getting easier.....but youre such a strong person i'm sure youre coping admirably.

tracey...we had a consortium thing too.....i think most places do now. hopefulyl it'll mean somethign will come up soon.

welshy enjoy the rugby and the whisky. 

hope everyone else is well,

xxxruthie


----------



## saphy75

Hi everyone

thanks sooo much for all your kind words, i have copied them all to word and i'm going to print them all out for little mans scrap book so he can see how much support i was given without which i would never have found the strength to go on and to be able to become his mummy 

I haven't started shopping yet as i don't know if i should or not   plus it has all happned sooooo fast it is till sinking in   but i have been looking at prams, cots and everything else i will need (the list seems endless)   i feel so full of emotions right now    it all feels a little sureal to be honest and i don't think i'll relax untilmatching panel is out of the way  

got to dash now as i have a million things to sort out, back to researching  baby stuff (it's a tough old life) 

pam xx


----------



## Loubie101

Fantastic news Pam, I'm so pleased for you!!!!!  Looks like it's been a happy few days in the  Lincs area 

Looking forward to hearing more about your little boy


----------



## royall

just to say hello & introduce myself on this thread. In early stages of applying to become adoptive parents. Another rollercoaster I suspect but hopefully with a happy outcome which will make it all worthwhile. 
Great to know you are all out there!!
Its a real treasure to have thsi site to give & recieve support when its needed. Thankyou FF xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ermey

Hello,

I am new too. DH and I have very recently finished the tx route; only told 2 weeks ago that there is nothing more they can do. Although we are not yet ready to make any decisions about our future, adoption is the topic which keeps coming up most, and I think we both feel it will eventually be our way forward, we will probably look into it this time next year, after I've graduated.

The reason I am posting is that I wanted to tell you all that reading all your posts over the last week has been a massive comfort to me, each and every one of you at whatever stage of your journey, are an inspiration to me. You give me hope and strength to try and come to terms with whats happened, and to begin see this new stage of our journey as a positive thing, a fresh start with new hope.

Thank you so much, and lots of luck and best wishes to all of you.

E xx


----------



## superal

Ahhhhh E thanks for that lovely message, we'll all still be here in a years time if you want to join us then & we'll help you as much as we can, hopefully some of us will have placement number two by then!

I think you are being very wise to  leave it a year before you go down the adoption route as most adoption agencies like you to leave 6 - 12 months after your last treatment, wishing you lots of luck.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

Hello All,

A big hello and welcome to Ermey and Royall you are extremely welcome here.
We are quite a big crowd now which is very comforting, supportive and just a lovely group to be involved with.

How fab was the footy yesterday!!! Way Hey Liverpool did it I am still coming down from it all. I do feel really sorry for West Ham but there you have it!

Andrea how are you? What a week it's been on here again!

Pam, how are you up there on cloud nine!!!!

Ruthie, are you any the wiser on cricket? Now come on be honest! 

Trying to tidy up so can't do loads of pm's love to all fingers crossed for some more good news this week!!! 
JD xx


----------



## Lauren

OMG - I totally cannot keep up with all the news on here anymore!!!  

So just to say a big hi to Royall & Ermey and good luck with your journeys and also congrats to everyone who has posted so much fantastic news on here over the last few days!  I can't believe how well things are going for everyone and how many positive things are happening right now!  It makes me so excited for what is to come!

Will do personals when I have properly caught up with the last few pages of posts!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## magenta

Welcome Ermey and Royall - nice to meet you!

So...I can't belive we have so many new mums around right now - all at different stages in the matching/placing process but WOW.  i can't get over how blessed we are.  So big hugs to Molly, Saphy, Ruthiebabes and Boomer.

Hi also to the 'post approval' girls - any news?

To all of those going through prep and homestudy - hello!  

No real news here - we got details of another child but he was older than we wanted and SW accepted that the age thing is quite important to us (we are not baby adopters but have been approved 0- 3 and this child was 4).  We were greatful to have been offered the chance to look at the profile and make our own decision though.  We have applied for details on a child in CWW so that is the next in the pipeline for us.  We are trying to enjoy our time as a couple rather than focus on becoming a family.  Hopefully it will make the waiting easier and give us time to spend together which we will be able to remember fondly in months and years to come.

Speak to you all later.  Do we have another date for a chat night?

Magenta x


----------



## KarenM

New home this way......... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57815.0.html

Karen x


----------

